# Lucky Dog Seed Co.



## The Mantis (Dec 30, 2019)

Just started soaking some Gorilla Fume seeds here. 13 in the pack. Let's see how this bx3 male does. Going to be cool to see how this one stacks up to the Polecat 91BX and the '91 Christmas. I'm not a fan of the concept of BXing but let's see. Always willing to try.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 30, 2019)

Why are you not a fan of BXing? Not disagreeing, just learning


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 30, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Why are you not a fan of BXing? Not disagreeing, just learning


I'm just not a fan of the theory of it. I understand plants are different than animals, but it's just so unnatural. Nowhere in nature does a son copulate with his mother. Or grandson with his grandma, etc. It's just kind of weird and I can't imagine it's good for the gene pool. 

But I'm willing to check it out to see how it works with plants. In my very limited experience of bx'es, they have all been weak compared to regular sex plants on average. I get that in the plant world, the point of the bx is to lock in certain traits, but in my very limited opinion, I think there are better ways and bx-ing might be a sort of short cut for that end.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I'm just not a fan of the theory of it. I understand plants are different than animals, but it's just so unnatural. Nowhere in nature does a son copulate with his mother. Or grandson with his grandma, etc. It's just kind of weird and I can't imagine it's good for the gene pool.
> 
> But I'm willing to check it out to see how it works with plants. In my very limited experience of bx'es, they have all been weak compared to regular sex plants on average. I get that in the plant world, the point of the bx is to lock in certain traits, but in my very limited opinion, I think there are better ways and bx-ing might be a sort of short cut for that end.


Plants are always pollinating siblings in the wild. Think about weeds outside you got hundreds of plants right next to each other and when the pollen flies it doesn't care if it's momma, sister, cousin or Auntie. 

Also pretty sure animals fuck siblings quite often. If a male dog notices its sister is in heat bet money he'll try to hump her.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 31, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Plants are always pollinating siblings in the wild. Think about weeds outside you got hundreds of plants right next to each other and when the pollen flies it doesn't care if it's momma, sister, cousin or Auntie.
> 
> Also pretty sure animals fuck siblings quite often. If a male dog notices its sister is in heat bet money he'll try to hump her.


How could a male cannabis plant germinate, veg, flower, and pollinate his mother in the wild? Sounds impossible to me. The mom plant would die off way before flowering a 2nd time. And I don't think plants reveg in the wild.

Siblings would be f2s. Not bxing.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Plants have been known to live for several seasons in southeast asia.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> How could a male cannabis plant germinate, veg, flower, and pollinate his mother?
> 
> Siblings would be f2s. Not bxing.


Yeah I had a brain fart there. Weed is only growing a season so yeah no mom/dad would be around for offsprings. I was thinking trees and plants that live multiple years.

But it does happen in nature, just not with annual plants. Animals definitely do the incestuous breeding though.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 4, 2020)

I am looking fwd to Twin Peaks (chem sis x chemdog 91 bx2)


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 8, 2020)

Any feedback on Lucky Dog? Thinking I might just have to pick some up.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 8, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Any feedback on Lucky Dog? Thinking I might just have to pick some up.


Headiegardens is running a sale on them.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 8, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Headiegardens is running a sale on them.


Just saw that and couldn't resist. Went ahead and ordered the Double Krush _(Chem Krush x Chemdog91 bx2) before I regret not ordering it. _Took me forever to decide, I wish I had the cash to buy them all. With genetics like that and Skunk Va being a perfectionist, I want a pack of each.

I just liked the parentage on this one but I think I have to go for the Hunza Valley '91 next. Even if I can't run them for awhile, just to preserve those genetics.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Look into the Hunza Valley. KILLER SHIT.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 9, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Look into the Hunza Valley. KILLER SHIT.


Right on, I think the Hunza Valley and the Guerrila Fume will be my next purchases. Skunk VA said guerrila fume is the closest to chem '91 skunk va in seed form. From what I've read and heard, Skunk VA is a perfectionist and worked on these seeds for a LONG time behind the scenes before release. I've been looking at what others have been doing with his seeds (along with Duke Diamonds stuff) and it's really impressive. Stable phenos from what it looks like and excellent results.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 9, 2020)

I ran dog patch. Found 3 keepers. Some of the best smoke I’ve grown or tried. I’m actually doing a run with two different pheno right now.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2020)

I been sitting on some dog patch, looking at guerilla fume and road dog but hunza valley sounds killer. He says it’s unique.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I been sitting on some dog patch, looking at guerilla fume and road dog but hunza valley sounds killer. He says it’s unique.


I went ahead and ordered the Guerrila Fume as well, haha. I just couldn't resist. It will be a little while before I can run them but I don't want to miss this release. The Hunza Valley 91 is next!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 10, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I ran dog patch. Found 3 keepers. Some of the best smoke I’ve grown or tried. I’m actually doing a run with two different pheno right now.


That's awesome I bet it was killer bud. Are you doing a grow journal on this one? I'd love to see them. What were the 2 phenos that were the best like?


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 11, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> That's awesome I bet it was killer bud. Are you doing a grow journal on this one? I'd love to see them. What were the 2 phenos that were the best like?


I posted some pics of my last dog patch run in here. My two favourite where #7 and 5. 7, I think was more Chem D leaning, and had the most wonderful stank to her. With a lot of gas on her, but a putrid funk underlining it all. Very Stony weed for sure. 5 has the gas, but with nice citrus notes there too. I actually had 5 lab tested.. came out just under 19% thc. Super Stoney weed too. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/2019-grow-your-own-thread-the-sequel.997727/post-15110634


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 11, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I posted some pics of my last dog patch run in here. My two favourite where #7 and 5. 7, I think was more Chem D leaning, and had the most wonderful stank to her. With a lot of gas on her, but a putrid funk underlining it all. Very Stony weed for sure. 5 has the gas, but with nice citrus notes there too. I actually had 5 lab tested.. came out just under 19% thc. Super Stoney weed too.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/2019-grow-your-own-thread-the-sequel.997727/post-15110634



Oh, awesome! Your photos are gorgeous, I'm going back now to take another look. 5 & 7 sound amazing. I love the Chem funk, nothing else even comes close. 

I'm really envious, your descriptions of those phenos really makes me want to smoke and taste one. Sounds amazing. Your plants are picture perfect, too. Shining examples of what they should be. Chemdog is such a finicky plant which makes it all the more impressive what a beautiful job you've done with these. 

Thank you.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 23, 2020)

WOW, these seeds germinated QUICKLY for me.

Less than 48 hours after putting into Root Riot plugs, 7/7 planted had already broken the surface. I usually don't even look at them for 48 hours but I'm glad I did. 

Heard through the grapevine Skunk VA has some new Lucky Dog offerings coming soon. Looking forward to seeing what is released, I've heard of a couple so far but nothing definitive.

Hope Lucky Dog keeps pumping these seeds out, I want all of them (in triples) in my stable.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 23, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Look into the Hunza Valley. KILLER SHIT.


Couldn't resist the sale. $107 at Headie Gardens.


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 24, 2020)

Here's a flower shot of Guerrilla Fume' at 49 days. Very robust plant with a structure and leaf pattern resembling an old Afghan. Smells are way more complex with a sweet/chem like household cleaner smell on top of a slight Afghan musk stink. Looking like it could be a winner.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 24, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a flower shot of Guerrilla Fume' at 49 days. Very robust plant with a structure and leaf pattern resembling an old Afghan. Smells are way more complex with a sweet/chem like household cleaner smell on top of a slight Afghan musk stink. Looking like it could be a winner.


Oh man, she is looking picture perfect!! That's it, I'm going to soak some of my Guerrilla Fume seeds right now, I'll make room.

That looks incredible! Please keep updating us, I love to see these!


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 7, 2020)

I just ordered a pack of the Gorilla Fume'. Had a hard time deciding between that and Dog Patch. I wanted to get both, but he had a Vietnamese Black that I wanted too, so I ordered those along with the Gorilla Fume'.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a flower shot of Guerrilla Fume' at 49 days. Very robust plant with a structure and leaf pattern resembling an old Afghan. Smells are way more complex with a sweet/chem like household cleaner smell on top of a slight Afghan musk stink. Looking like it could be a winner.
> View attachment 4543782


Have you got to sample the Guerrilla Fume' yet? It will be awhile before I can start mine.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 11, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Have you got to sample the Guerrilla Fume' yet? It will be awhile before I can start mine.


Yes I have. It's a great plant and I've had 3 different females so far and all are very similar in taste and strength. I agree with everything the breeder claims about this cross. You'll enjoy this one for sure and should be able to get at least 1 keeper per pack, if not 2-3. First run for us was just to test. We're growing one outside this year to see how she does. Probably run them at least 2-4 more times to pick the favorite. When it's hard to find the favorite, it's a good thing


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Yes I have. It's a great plant and I've had 3 different females so far and all are very similar in taste and strength. I agree with everything the breeder claims about this cross. You'll enjoy this one for sure and should be able to get at least 1 keeper per pack, if not 2-3. First run for us was just to test. We're growing one outside this year to see how she does. Probably run them at least 2-4 more times to pick the favorite. When it's hard to find the favorite, it's a good thing


I can't remember where I read it, but I saw a post by someone who said some of the seedlings were kind of "wonky". Did you see any abnormalities with any of yours? I'm going to search around and see if I can find the post.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 11, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I can't remember where I read it, but I saw a post by someone who said some of the seedlings were kind of "wonky". Did you see any abnormalities with any of yours? I'm going to search around and see if I can find the post.


I just looked back in my notes and did have a few comments about them being wonky and that most of them had trouble with the cotyledons opening. 9/13 hatched....7 are still with us today with 3 females sexed/tested and 2 males culled. 4 still unsexed.

The 3 females are all doing great now so it could have been an environmental issue with them too or maybe they're just fragile youngsters.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I just looked back in my notes and did have a few comments about them being wonky and that most of them had trouble with the cotyledons opening. 9/13 hatched....7 are still with us today with 3 females sexed/tested and 2 males culled. 4 still unsexed.
> 
> The 3 females are all doing great now so it could have been an environmental issue with them too or maybe they're just fragile youngsters.


It will be a couple of months before I can start mine. I'll let you know how they do when I germ them. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 11, 2020)

Got 4/4 Dog Patch seedlings up in cups over here!


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 11, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Got 4/4 Dog Patch seedlings up in cups over here!


I really debated on which to order, the Guerrilla Fume' or the Dog Patch. I saw a post somewhere that said SkunkVa thought the GF is the closest he's made to the original SkunkVa so I went with those. I'm sure I'll end up with the Dog Patch as well haha...


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 11, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I really debated on which to order, the Guerrilla Fume' or the Dog Patch. I saw a post somewhere that said SkunkVa thought the GF is the closest he's made to the original SkunkVa so I went with those. I'm sure I'll end up with the Dog Patch as well haha...


Ha! Yeah I read that! Now we get to both see how each other’s turn out. That’s one of the main things I like about the forum. I also want to try the GF and there’s another one too that’s sold out everywhere I looked (something kush?) so it’s nice to get to see if it’s my taste or not. This is my first time growing Lucky Dog seeds but I’m sure they gonna be fire! I listened to the potcast with him and he’s a good guy and someone I’d be friends with. I think it’s awesome how these guys kept the cuts alive everything. I’m glad that they are making seeds for us to grow too. I’d much rather give my money to the little guys who really care about the plant and about other people, than to a big, corporate type company. Off my soap box! Well I hope your seeds and plants grow healthy, and everyone else’s too!


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 11, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> there’s another one too that’s sold out everywhere I looked (something kush?) so it’s nice to get to see if it’s my taste or not.


Would that be the Double Krush? I saw something about that a couple of days ago. There's another one with Kush in it. Bohemian Highway I think. So many options and so little space and time haha!!


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 11, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Would that be the Double Krush? I saw something about that a couple of days ago. There's another one with Kush in it. Bohemian Highway I think. So many options and so little space and time haha!!


Yeah Double Krush is it! I’d grow all of them if I could too lol


----------



## skuba (Jun 11, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Would that be the Double Krush? I saw something about that a couple of days ago. There's another one with Kush in it. Bohemian Highway I think. So many options and so little space and time haha!!


The Occidental Kush in the BH makes like a sweet almost Jack taste and smell in that cross


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi, new to Lucky Dog Seeds. I just picked up Chasca, Chem Fuego, Road DOG and Twin Peaks. I won't have room to start all full packs at once, so I was thinking about a few of each. Any comments or thoughts on any of these strains would be appreciated. I haven't been able to find too much info on Lucky dog seeds, other than they should be some straight chem fire! I'm really looking forward to these next few rounds. I hope everyone is having a good summer and happy growing.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 13, 2020)

I would only argue that you may end up wasting a lot of time doing a couple of each type of regular seed, much better chance if you start at least half a pack. Or focus on one selection at a time. My two cents.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 13, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Hi, new to Lucky Dog Seeds. I just picked up Chasca, Chem Fuego, Road DOG and Twin Peaks. I won't have room to start all full packs at once, so I was thinking about a few of each. Any comments or thoughts on any of these strains would be appreciated. I haven't been able to find too much info on Lucky dog seeds, other than they should be some straight chem fire! I'm really looking forward to these next few rounds. I hope everyone is having a good summer and happy growing.



I'm growing some Lucky Dog right now, I'll let you know any tricks I learn.

So far my experience has been that they don't like any added nutes during veg. Pretty self sufficient plants.

1 thing I can tell you is that my carbon filter worked harder during veg than ever before. My whole house smelled from 11 seedlings. Very happy to see that.

Good strain choices too. I need to pick up some more selections myself.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 13, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> I'm growing some Lucky Dog right now, I'll let you know any tricks I learn.
> 
> So far my experience has been that they don't like any added nutes during veg. Pretty self deficient plants.
> 
> ...


I just moved some Hunza Valley 91 to the flower room. Didn't really notice any odor during veg.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 13, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I just moved some Hunza Valley 91 to the flower room. Didn't really notice any odor during veg.



Man, mine really stunk. Guerilla Fume, Double Krush, and Dominion's Supa Fly (Crossroad Chem is Mom) had a really strong smell to them. 

I'm hoping they _really_ put that stank on while budding.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 14, 2020)

Here's a shot of Double Krush (Chem Krush x Chemdog 91 bx2) at Day 10 of 12/12.

Can't wait to try all the different phenos and find the Queen.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 17, 2020)

Another shot of the Double Krush starting to bloom....


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks again to Shoe at Headie Gardens for good genetics and great customer service! Some of these will be getting wet in the next couple days, I just haven't decided what or how many yet...


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 20, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Thanks again to Shoe at Headie Gardens for good genetics and great customer service! Some of these will be getting wet in the next couple days, I just haven't decided what or how many yet...View attachment 4629819



Nice choices, man! That sale at HeadieGardens is such a good deal.

Honestly, I want 3 of each Lucky Dog strain. Such good combinations and you know the genetics are 100% legit on both sides. 

The next Lucky Dog seeds I think I'm going to pop are the Road D.O.G. myself. I have some Double Krush going now so I'd like to see the difference. since the mothers of Road D.O.G. & Double Krush are sisters. It's all connoisseur quality, either way. Pure stank.

All my Lucky Dog cuttings rooted fast and robustly, always nice.

Which ones are you going to run first?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 21, 2020)

6 Road D.O.G. and 6 Chem Fuego already cracked and planted. I'm really looking forward to growing these.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 2, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> 6 Road D.O.G. and 6 Chem Fuego already cracked and planted. I'm really looking forward to growing these.



Right on man, I'd love to hear how they are doing as they go. 

Here's one of my Guerilla Fume' flowering females at Day 30.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 4, 2020)

9 of the 12 made it, they are a little weak stemmed but still coming along.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 4, 2020)

Not seeing a site for headie gardens.. American company?


----------



## KL1250 (Aug 4, 2020)

Headiegardens.com. Send a email to [email protected] for password to access the site. Awesome person to deal with and best prices on Lucky Dog gear


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 4, 2020)

KL1250 said:


> Headiegardens.com. Send a email to [email protected] for password to access the site. Awesome person to deal with and best prices on Lucky Dog gear



Just wanted to chime in, Shoe at HeadieGardens is my go to seed vendor. Great prices and always good customer service.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 6, 2020)

Dog patch waiting for flip


----------



## Texgrowerz (Aug 10, 2020)

Any smoke reports or updates?


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 11, 2020)

Texgrowerz said:


> Any smoke reports or updates?


Just smoked my first tester nug of granny skunk. Really nice! Came out cured smelling like pure skunk spray smell. High was very unique and special, with no couch lock. Growing out a few other phenos now and will add more info as we gain experience. 

But we're very impressed with granny skunk so far. Pop these if you got em.


----------



## Texgrowerz (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks looking forward to how they come out. So I have Guerilla fume and dog patch on the way.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 11, 2020)

Here a couple shots of dog patch from my last run thst I harvested a couple months back
First coupe pics are from the Chem D leaner ( I think ) definitely my favourite pheno I would say. More of a heavy narcotic high with the most amazing dirty diesel funk.




Other pics are of what I think is the more 91 Dom pheno ( as far as looks go ). This one has a more sour berry smell with a hint of gas on the back end. With more of a day time indica effect. Not too heavy, but still very Stoney weed


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 12, 2020)

My favorite pheno of Double Krush so far. They are all very similar but this one smells the most like Chemdog.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 12, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Here a couple shots of dog patch from my last run thst I harvested a couple months back
> First coupe pics are from the Chem D leaner ( I think ) definitely my favourite pheno I would say. More of a heavy narcotic high with the most amazing dirty diesel funk.
> View attachment 4650368
> View attachment 4650370
> ...



Johny, those look incredible. You've got them dialed in, big time. 

Man, now I really want to get those seeds!


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 19, 2020)

Guerrila Fume' at 9 weeks here looking like she needs another week or two.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 19, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Guerrila Fume' at 9 weeks here looking like she needs another week or two.
> View attachment 4658172



Gorgeous!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 29, 2020)

Guerilla Fume' by Skunk VA


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 31, 2020)

Double Krush (Chem Krush x Chemdog 91 bx2)


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## vitalsine (Sep 1, 2020)

Can someone share the PW for headie gardens?


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 1, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Can someone share the PW for headie gardens?


Absolutely, just email [email protected] with your request and he'll get you set up with a password and account. 

My go to seedbank, Shoe is the best. Currently has a Lucky Dog & Dominion sale going on that can't be beat.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 1, 2020)

Guerilla Fume' heading towards harvest time.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 2, 2020)

Guerilla Fume'


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 3, 2020)

_Double Krush (Chem Krush x Chemdog 91 bx2), *Lucky Dog Seed Co.

*_​


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 4, 2020)

@HydroOrganicFla. If you had to choose between the Double Krush and the Guerrilla Fume', which would it be and why? If you don't mind me asking. Both look stunning.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 4, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> @HydroOrganicFla. If you had to choose between the Double Krush and the Guerrilla Fume', which would it be and why? If you don't mind me asking. Both look stunning.


I'd have to flip a coin, to be honest. 

This is my first run of them from seed so I haven't smoked them yet. 

As far as growing, they are pretty similar.

I will have more information after I smoke the different phenos and compare. I'm going to do a full smoke report on every pheno I have.


----------



## eyes (Sep 4, 2020)

I have popped like 4 road dog seeds and got all males. Been keepin him alive. trimmed him twice and bushy as all hell. no way im choppin him. all your phenos are real nice.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 6, 2020)

eyes said:


> I have popped like 4 road dog seeds and got all males. Been keepin him alive. trimmed him twice and bushy as all hell. no way im choppin him. all your phenos are real nice.


Thank you! Road Dog is a great strain, one I'll be growing soon. 

Hope you find a pheno that you love.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 7, 2020)

Double Krush
(Chem Krush x Chemdog 91 bx2)


----------



## eyes (Sep 7, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Thank you! Road Dog is a great strain, one I'll be growing soon.
> 
> Hope you find a pheno that you love.


Thanks, man. Hopefully I can show a female off at some point. Have to make some seeds of her- Too expensive not to
. Any idea on what kinda yields the guerilla fume and double krush put out for you? I know you said you havent been able to do a smoke report as of yet. Look forward to it. Hope they hit as hard as they should.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 7, 2020)

eyes said:


> Thanks, man. Hopefully I can show a female off at some point. Have to make some seeds of her- Too expensive not to
> . Any idea on what kinda yields the guerilla fume and double krush put out for you? I know you said you havent been able to do a smoke report as of yet. Look forward to it. Hope they hit as hard as they should.


They're all still growing but it shouldn't be too much longer now. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 7, 2020)

Dog Patch day 7 of 12/12 
She filled out really well after I topped. Have another female but it’s small and it’ll be a few weeks before I flip that one.


----------



## quail333 (Sep 7, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a Lucky Dog strain to replace my Dr Greenthumb OH ZONE [Chemo X OG Kush] , a heavy producer and mind numbing, I have a painful skin issue. Thanks


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 7, 2020)

quail333 said:


> Can anyone recommend a Lucky Dog strain to replace my Dr Greenthumb OH ZONE [Chemo X OG Kush] , a heavy producer and mind numbing, I have a painful skin issue. Thanks


I think Guerilla Fume' (Silver Chem x Chemdog 91 bx3) would check all those boxes.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 8, 2020)

Double Krush, almost done flowering

(Chem Krush x Chemdog 91 bx2)


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 8, 2020)

I relapsed and made this happen


----------



## Deadication_grows (Sep 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I relapsed and made this happen
> View attachment 4677621


Congratulations, shoe is the man!!,
I asked skunk va what his loudest gas strain was he made and he said guerilla fume, i grabbed 10 packs


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 8, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> Congratulations, shoe is the man!!,
> I asked skunk va what his loudest gas strain was he made and he said guerilla fume, i grabbed 10 packs


That’s good to hear! I remember reading SkunkVA saying this was some of the most potent beans he’s made


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I relapsed and made this happen
> View attachment 4677621


Right on!

You will enjoy those quite a bit, I can guarantee. A steal at that price.


----------



## quail333 (Sep 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I relapsed and made this happen
> View attachment 4677621





idlewilder said:


> I relapsed and made this happen
> View attachment 4677621


You couldn't have left one pack?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 8, 2020)

quail333 said:


> You couldn't have left one pack?


There were five at the start of the weekend. Couldn’t pass it up


----------



## quail333 (Sep 8, 2020)

We could blame Hydro Organic for making it look so good and the tip. Big Thanks!


----------



## Deadication_grows (Sep 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> That’s good to hear! I remember reading SkunkVA saying this was some of the most potent beans he’s made


It was that and chem fuego he said was the loudest, i should have got 5 of each. But im excited for it!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 9, 2020)

To be honest, it blows my mind that Lucky Dog seeds don't sell out immediately upon release. Put it this way, I'll be purchasing every seed pack after this harvest. I need those genetics. It doesn't get any better.

Lots of Chemdog 91 in this one. Harvesting this week.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 9, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> To be honest, it blows my mind that Lucky Dog seeds don't sell out immediately upon release. Put it this way, I'll be purchasing every seed pack after this harvest. I need those genetics. It doesn't get any better.
> 
> Lots of Chemdog 91 in this one. Harvesting this week.
> 
> View attachment 4678317


I’m glad his seeds didn’t sell out, selfishly lol. But for him, and what he has done for the love of the cannabis plant and other growers he deserves a lot of credit and support. He does from me, and a lot of other ppl I’m sure. If he wants his drops to sell quicker, he needs to do more insta hyping all day, everyday. That gets ppl spending!


----------



## quail333 (Sep 10, 2020)

Try using pipe cleaners to hold up your clones, make a hoop and then a straight part into the soil.


jpdnkstr said:


> 9 of the 12 made it, they are a little weak stemmed but still coming along.
> View attachment 4644206
> [/QUOTEs


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 10, 2020)

It's harvest time.

Guerilla Fume'
_Silver Chem x Chemdog 91 bx3
*68 days* _


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 11, 2020)

She got the chop.


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 12, 2020)

This is Silverchem, I got them as a freebie and am very glad I did. I had wanted to try Chem/OG genetics and had searched out skunk va but I hesitated based on price as I’m in Canada and the exchange rate makes some seed purchases obviously luxury spending. However these are the most unique genetics I’ve grown other than landrace type stuff and they just exude a certain kind of power, the essence of good genetics. I’d like to support the breeder and give him some big ups.

I’m giving them a shot outside and actually they are doing pretty well. I’m on the west coast so pm/rain can be a dice roll but I love the outdoor vibes and we have had a pretty good end of summer here, slow to start.

These pictures are of #2. I started three seeds but unfortunately dropped the 3rd or my dog knocked it over I can’t remember. Tragic loss at the time. I’ve taught myself to clone using the #1 and vowed to keep it around to teach myself some preservation discipline as I have been growing from seeds and hand pollinating rather than keeping moms. Having only two of these plants led me to expand my knowledge to keep them around to see if I should make some seeds. This is currently pollinated with SSDD as I had one flowering I had put through the gauntlet, so I figured to at least keep them around. I’d like to cross to a haze or Ethiopian/Panama. We’ll see what time brings.
I have not given them a flower test indoors yet as I prefer growing outdoors but I’ll be keeping them around and try a crop this winter.

Both silverchems are very trainable with vine like branches which I personally love. Makes for easy training outdoors and if they finish flowering and can avoid the Mold and mildew I’ll be growing them outdoor next year again. I expect they are more suited to indoor but this plant has been outside since April and hasn’t had any problems


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 13, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> This is Silverchem, I got them as a freebie and am very glad I did. I had wanted to try Chem/OG genetics and had searched out skunk va but I hesitated based on price as I’m in Canada and the exchange rate makes some seed purchases obviously luxury spending. However these are the most unique genetics I’ve grown other than landrace type stuff and they just exude a certain kind of power, the essence of good genetics. I’d like to support the breeder and give him some big ups.
> 
> I’m giving them a shot outside and actually they are doing pretty well. I’m on the west coast so pm/rain can be a dice roll but I love the outdoor vibes and we have had a pretty good end of summer here, slow to start.
> 
> ...


How do they smell?


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 13, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How do they smell?


They are just starting to turn on in that regard, I’ll let you know. This year has definitely been weird For growing with the weather and everything seems a bit behind, although everything I’m growing outdoors is new to me so could just be the varietals. They are frosting up so should be able to tell this week I’m hoping. 

Keep in mind I’m also at the 49th parallel and not light depriving.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 15, 2020)

Take a look at the leaves, you can see the signature Chemdog 91 Skunk VA greasiness in these Guerilla Fume'.


----------



## quail333 (Sep 16, 2020)

OK, is it knockout or what?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 16, 2020)

Couldn’t help myself


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 16, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Couldn’t help myself
> View attachment 4686102


Nice! Got one of the last packs left, I saw they are now completely sold out of Guerilla Fume' at HeadieGardens. 

That Project 25 from Copa is super fast flowering outdoors, I definitely want a pack of those to have for when outdoor becomes viable for me.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 17, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Nice! Got one of the last packs left, I saw they are now completely sold out of Guerilla Fume' at HeadieGardens.
> 
> That Project 25 from Copa is super fast flowering outdoors, I definitely want a pack of those to have for when outdoor becomes viable for me.


Yeah I got the last pack there lol. I don’t know that much about P25 since I got rid of IG. Good to know it’s fast outside. Copa is in Maine so if it works for him up there, it’ll work fine for me in Mass


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 17, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Yeah I got the last pack there lol. I don’t know that much about P25 since I got rid of IG. Good to know it’s fast outside. Copa is in Maine so if it works for him up there, it’ll work fine for me in Mass


Absolutely. Should be great for you in Mass. I ran some Copa indoor and they are very vigorous and strong plants. Definitely real breeding being done there. COPA is a class act, too. Ethical breeders are important to me.

I'm trying to decide on which Lucky Dog strain to get next.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 17, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Absolutely. Should be great for you in Mass. I ran some Copa indoor and they are very vigorous and strong plants. Definitely real breeding being done there. COPA is a class act, too. Ethical breeders are important to me.
> 
> I'm trying to decide on which Lucky Dog strain to get next.


I have a pack of Icy Grape too. Agreed that ethics are important and actually working the line. Russell and Chem Fuego look pretty legit


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 19, 2020)

*Smoke Report*​
*Breeder:* _Skunk Va, Lucky Dog Seed Co._
*Strain:* _Guerilla Fume'_
*Pheno: *_J-Bay_
*Mother: *_Silver Chem_
*Father: *_Chemdog 91 bx3_
*Harvest Day:* _68_
*Yield: *_Medium_
*Smell: *_just like Chemdog 91 but with a 10% hint of something else I can't describe but adds a little freshness_
*Taste: *_every inhale tastes like Chemdog. Tastes too good. I'll never put it out because it tastes so good._
*Effects:* _While evaluating all these new phenos for the first time, I'm rolling the same size small joint and it's always my first smoke of the day. I should have put this out maybe 1/3 of the way through. I knew it, too but I pushed on.

This weed put me down for the count. Floored me. Came on fast, quickly enveloped my brain in cannabinoid bliss. Felt blissful and comfortably numb for a couple hours, then I ate and fell asleep. All before noon. I smoked way too much. Just a few hits of this will be more than enough. This is some strong shit.
I love the high and taste of Chemdog 91 and this hits the spot with the same high level of effectiveness. This will put you down for the count.

_


----------



## quail333 (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks Hydro Organic, I have a skin problem the treating of which leaves a background pain, I need a strong bud to get that out of my head so I can move on and work. This looks right, I can't wait until I get this going. Thanks Skunk VA!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 20, 2020)

quail333 said:


> Thanks Hydro Organic, I have a skin problem the treating of which leaves a background pain, I need a strong bud to get that out of my head so I can move on and work. This looks right, I can't wait until I get this going. Thanks Skunk VA!


This weed will do the trick, without a doubt.

I smoke a pretty fair amount of ganja and this shit is on another level. I've still got more phenos to evaluate, I'll be posting more smoke reports.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

I have painful neuropathy, IBS, and psoriasis on mr skin and in my joints. Chemdog has always helped with pain for me, especially the persistent nagging kind. You can’t get too much more “chem doggy” lol tm than lucky dog!


----------



## johny22 (Sep 21, 2020)

Anybody smoked the dogpatch?


HydroOrganicFla said:


> This weed will do the trick, without a doubt.
> 
> I smoke a pretty fair amount of ganja and this shit is on another level. I've still got more phenos to evaluate, I'll be posting more smoke reports.


Keep us Informed mate! Have you sampled the double krush yet?


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 21, 2020)

johny22 said:


> Anybody smoked the dogpatch?
> Keep us Informed mate! Have you sampled the double krush yet?


Not yet, I've got a couple phenos of each to test still. 

I only can test one strain per day (first smoke of the day) so it's taking me awhile. Someone's got to do it!

Should have more Double Krush and Guerilla Fume pheno smoke reports up this week.


----------



## johny22 (Sep 21, 2020)

Can anybody shed some light on the Silver Chem mother used in the Guerilla Fume? Specifically the SilverBack OG. Is this the Fire OG x SFV or Grape Ape x SSH??


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 21, 2020)

When I looked into it, it was the Fire OG x SFV. Grape ape SSH doesn’t really make sense considering what’s going on. Those genetics are decent commercial ones but I don’t think on the level of Chemdog or good OGs. 

I have the Silverchem growing and I would say it is definitely not SSH.


----------



## johny22 (Sep 21, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> When I looked into it, it was the Fire OG x SFV. Grape ape SSH doesn’t really make sense considering what’s going on. Those genetics are decent commercial ones but I don’t think on the level of Chemdog or good OGs.
> 
> I have the Silverchem growing and I would say it is definitely not SSH.


Cheers J for clearing that up


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 22, 2020)

*Smoke Report*​*Breeder: *_Skunk VA, Lucky Dog Seed Co. _
*Strain:* _Double Krush _
*Pheno:* _Cape San Blas _
*Mother:*_ Chem Krush_
*Father:* _Chemdog 91 bx2 _
*Harvest Day:* _68_
*Yield:* _Medium_
*Smell:* _like smelling the underside of a log in the forest that got diesel fuel spilled on it a few days prior _
*Taste:* _This pheno is 85% SFV OG, 15% chemmy diesel fuel, tastes good every hit. Man, it tastes good. There's a sour element to the taste too, like a sour on top of the funky musk. 

SFV OG like stone but with added happy vibes and head high. Blends very well. 65% stone 35% high. Just a couple puffs will do. Great buzz from just 2 hits. Feeling really good. This would be perfect weed to put in a one hitter, if you need to sneak a quick toke at work. One little rip of this will be enough to blast away the bad vibes. More of an afternoon/evening vibe if you're smoking any more than that. This would be great to smoke after a surf or work, unwinds your body while still being a bit mentally stimulating. Smoking a bit thoroughly floors you. I could make a bag of this go a long way with how strong it hits. Actually, no, it tastes so good I would smoke it all up and be utterly baked all the time. _


----------



## johny22 (Sep 22, 2020)

Who's winning so far in potency the double krush or the fume? Flowers look great! nice job!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 23, 2020)

johny22 said:


> Who's winning so far in potency the double krush or the fume? Flowers look great! nice job!


Thank you, still too early to declare as of yet, still have some phenos to test still. The Guerilla Fume' are leaning a bit more Chemdog 91 so far, which I do really enjoy but they both have been killer so far.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 23, 2020)

*Smoke Report*​

*Breeder:* _Skunk VA, Lucky Dog Seed Co. _
*Strain: *_Guerilla Fume'_
*Pheno:* _Bodega Bay_
*Mother:* _Silver Chem_
*Father: *_Chemdog 91 bx3_
*Harvest Day:* _68_
*Yield:* _Medium_
*Grow Notes:* _A perfect example of why it's good to be patient with your plants. This pheno as a seedling was the smallest by far. After about 3 weeks, she blasted up and out_ _with vigorous growth. Not only caught up but stacked bud sites heavy with short internode length. She's been an underdog since the beginning but finished as strong as can be. So glad I took clones of all of these. Don't ever discount the underdog. _

*Smell:* _Didn't smell very strongly while growing. Didn't smell strongly after harvest. Now, after being dried and jarred, it STINKS. Kind of crazy, really. Stinks just like Chemdog. I squeezed the buds, broke them up, ground them up trying to decipher all the specific smells. It's 100% Chem 91 Sk Va. So much so it gives a little deja vu type feeling. You know that feeling you get when you smell a strain you haven't seen in a while but remember vividly? _

*Taste:* _Chemdog 91. That's what it tastes like. I scored with this one. This is just what I wanted._

*Note on the smoke test:* _I started rolling the Lucky Dog joints about half the size as when I started doing the smoke tests so I'm not just getting obliterated every time. _
*Effects:* _This pheno has a fast onset, I'm starting to feel the stimulus of cannabinoid goodness very quickly. Only a little body stone, it's much more cerebral. 85% high 15% stone. Much more "active" than most strains, it's almost like a brain massage. Euphoric and mentally soothing yet still takes you well up into the stratosphere._


----------



## quail333 (Sep 24, 2020)

Any issues with hermaphroditism?


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 24, 2020)

quail333 said:


> Any issues with hermaphroditism?


None whatsoever.

Knowing the propensity Chemdog has for hermie traits and just being very finicky, I made a conscious effort to be vigilant and prepared from the beginning.

I did my best to glean as much Chemdog growing knowledge as possible and apply the same principles to all of my Lucky Dog plants.

Turns out I had nothing to worry about, thankfully. Skunk VA's work added stability to these genetics _without _any decrease in potency or flavour.

I made a lot of mistakes with these plants and I'm very grateful they were really good to me.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2020)

I think his male is like f5. Notice he doesn’t release line bred chemdog, he has it!


----------



## quail333 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good News! In my search I just ran 3 Arcata Skunk and 3 Las Vegas Triangle Kush all Femmed and I had seeds but couldn't figure out where they came from, pain in the ass and mid-grade results.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 24, 2020)

I haven't emailed shoe yet. 
Does anyone know the current Lucky Dog prices over there?


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 24, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> I haven't emailed shoe yet.
> Does anyone know the current Lucky Dog prices over there?


Right now it’s $100 a pack for Lucky Dog.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 27, 2020)

*Smoke Report*​

*Breeder*: _Skunk VA, Lucky Dog Seed Co. _
*Strain:* _Guerilla Fume'_
*Pheno:* _Sebastian Inlet _
*Mother:* _Silver Chem _
*Father:* _Chemdog 91 bx3_
*Harvest Day:* _68_
*Yield: *_Medium_

*Smell:* _Pipe Dope and Black Licorice, stings the nostrils like Sex Panther cologne_

*Taste:* _Astringent and hashy. NOT like Jack Herer/Trainwreck astringent but I don't know how else to describe it. Has a "bite" to it. Thick. _

*Note on the smoke test*_:_ _I started rolling the Lucky Dog joints about half the size as when I started doing the smoke tests so I'm not just getting obliterated every time_.

*Effects: *_Heavy, heavy body stone and foggy brain. Baked through and through. Even the head high is a "stone". Melt into the couch weed. I'm going to share some of this with a family member who suffers from chronic pain. I think this will help. 

_


----------



## quail333 (Sep 29, 2020)

In a parallel universe, as self-medicators, we should realize that the medical establishment does not acknowledge that cannabis relieves pain, so don't believe your lying eyes!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2020)

quail333 said:


> In a parallel universe, as self-medicators, we should realize that the medical establishment does not acknowledge that cannabis relieves pain, so don't believe your lying eyes!


Then why did the establishment give me a medicinal cannabis card for painful neuropathy?


----------



## mindriot (Sep 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Then why did the establishment give me a medicinal cannabis card for painful neuropathy?


 Politics is funny.. on one hand, we have scientific proof that cannabis has a medical use.. on the other we have the Feds (who govern hospitals that hand out licenses) say this:

*Schedule I*
_
Schedule I drugs, substances, or chemicals are defined as drugs with no currently accepted medical use and a high potential for abuse. Some examples of Schedule I drugs are:

heroin, lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD), marijuana (cannabis), 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (ecstasy), methaqualone, and peyote_




Apparently we are operating in a quantum universe where it is both medically useful, and not.. at the same time


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Politics is funny.. on one hand, we have scientific proof that cannabis has a medical use.. on the other we have the Feds (who govern hospitals that hand out licenses) say this:
> 
> *Schedule I*
> _
> ...


Oh I see, you’re talking about the conflation of medicine and law. I was like I got my recommendation from a doctor dude! I feel like medicine has accepted it. 

I see what you’re saying though.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 30, 2020)

*Smoke Report*​

*Breeder:* _Skunk VA, Lucky Dog Seed Co. _
*Strain*: _Double Krush _
*Pheno: *_Soup Bowls_
*Mother: *_Chem Krush _
*Father:* _Chemdog 91 bx2_
*Harvest Day:*_ 68_
*Yield:* _Medium_

*Grow Notes*: _This pheno of Double Krush kind of flew under the radar for me from seedling through flower as it grew uniformly without any issues. Gave me no problems while growing. Not much stretch at all. Went very light with nutrients overall and that seemed to work well. Barely fed her anything but water. Nice and dependable. I'm running this pheno again currently as a clone. This grow from seed retained the natural growth patterns. Going to top this time and see how that works, I feel like this one would benefit from it. _

*Smell: *_75% concentrated pine resin, 25% Chem stank. Oily. _

*Taste: *_very strong pine. Sharp. Thick and hashy. A touch of Chemdog but it's a hint. _

*Note on the smoke test*: _I started rolling the Lucky Dog joints about half the size as when I started doing the smoke tests so I'm not just getting obliterated every time. _

*Effects*: _Pretty evenly balanced head high and body stone. Euphoric. Body relaxed and feeling good but not stuck to the couch. Mood improvement without being foggy. I'll smoke this when I have a lot of stuff that needs done that I don't particularly want to do. 

_


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 5, 2020)

Dogpatch day 35 I have another pheno in veg to try next too. This one’s topped like a little bush smells stinky, not sure if it’s a chem D leaner or a chem 91 leaner but that’s why I picked this strain to get an idea of what either or both is like bc I haven’t ever had either. Maybe it’s a chem d leaner now that I think about skunk va’s pics on ig bc he was saying the 91 is greasy and mine seems less greasy and more frosty to me. I’m really excited about these dog patches! Reading @HydroOrganicFla describe how potent his are and seeing those pics has me getting ready to smoke some here too.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Dogpatch day 35 I have another pheno in veg to try next too. This one’s topped like a little bush smells stinky, not sure if it’s a chem D leaner or a chem 91 leaner but that’s why I picked this strain to get an idea of what either or both is like bc I haven’t ever had either. Maybe it’s a chem d leaner now that I think about skunk va’s pics on ig bc he was saying the 91 is greasy and mine seems less greasy and more frosty to me. I’m really excited about these dog patches! Reading @HydroOrganicFla describe how potent his are and seeing those pics has me getting ready to smoke some here too. View attachment 4704922


They’re both greasy! By looks alone this is right in the middle. Maybe a little towards the D. How do you describe the smell?
About 6 weeks d smells almost like a blend of twizzlers and red vines. ‘91 has a more almost citrus and spice mixed in the background with a more floral note. It’s notably more complex at the point the terps start. D picks up the garlicky/chemmy/burn your face funk the later you take her where ‘91 gets more skunky and chemmy but the floral aspect is exemplified, to me it could be lavender or twizzlers/red vines. Call me crazy but that’s how I describe it lol. There’s some citrus and spice notes too that I get in


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 6, 2020)

I just went to check the smell on the Dogpatch and it’s a smell like an old burnt tire, pretty low odor so far. She put on more frost overnight so I think the terps will be soon behind.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 12, 2020)

Here's a few phenos of Road DOG hitting day 42

The blurry one might have the most frost but I couldn't get a good picture of it... they're all pretty similar and I won't be able to decide on a keeper until after they're down. 
I also have Chasca and Hunza Valley 91 coming through soon.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 15, 2020)

I have three Guerilla Fume' finishing up. For some reason I missed taking a picture of the third one the day I did these. I'll take some more tomorrow. They're at day 57 now and have added a lot of weight, density and structure. These certainly look like keepers. The main cola on the one is as dense as I've ever scene. I have a 707 OG Kush male I've been keeping around. I might dust some clones of this and make seeds to see how they turn out. This looks like very good weed. I think I'm going to go ahead and order the Double Krush to mix with the 707 OG Kush male.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyone grow his strain russel at all? jack herer bx2 x chem91 bx3. Im in canada so his gear is hard to find this is one of the packs i have access to


----------



## eyes (Oct 15, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here's a few phenos of Road DOG hitting day 42
> View attachment 4711763View attachment 4711764View attachment 4711765
> The blurry one might have the most frost but I couldn't get a good picture of it... they're all pretty similar and I won't be able to decide on a keeper until after they're down.
> I also have Chasca and Hunza Valley 91 coming through soon.


looks nice. I have another 9 seeds to find a female as I only got a male from the 4 I popped. Cant get myself to get rid of him since hes so dam bushy and prolific. Im waiting to see your finished product. Unfortunately I have no room to pop seeds as I am full everywhere.
I wouldnt mind knowing how she yields and how strong it is when you harvest. this would let me know if i should get her in the rotation asap.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 16, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> *Note on the smoke test*: _I started rolling the Lucky Dog joints about half the size as when I started doing the smoke tests so I'm not just getting obliterated every time. _


Nice reports! Which one of the Lucky Dog packs do you like the best if you had to choose one?


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 16, 2020)

I could have let this go another week or so, but I'm anxious to try it after reading the reports here. I still have two more flowering and will let them finish properly. This is about a 12 inch cola. I plan on running a small scrog with this. I'm using 2 gallon hempy buckets, so plan on doing 3 or 4 to a bucket and probably 4 buckets under the screen under 315 CMH.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 17, 2020)

Dog Patch day 47


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 17, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Dog Patch day 47


I'd like to get his Dog Patch and Double Krush. Both sound really interesting!


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 18, 2020)

Dog Patch terps are developing...astringent! Not burnt tires anymore


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Oct 24, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Nice reports! Which one of the Lucky Dog packs do you like the best if you had to choose one?


Thank you! As of now, the Guerilla Fume' is my favorite.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 24, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Thank you! As of now, the Guerilla Fume' is my favorite.


I took one of my Guerilla Fume' a few days early just to try it. It is incredibly strong. And taste is amazing. I've got two more finishing up in a few days. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## lambchopedd (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks to Shoe (& because I basically begged via email) he located me a pack when the Hunzas were sold out! I’m super interested in exploring the Skellys genepool.

Female pics will come when they have some flowers. But here are their brothers from 1/2 the pack. All 4 have that nasty rubber smell. The Left has the best structure imo... the middle has the FUNKIEST rubber stem rub that str8 up gives me a chubby when I sniff it... while the right has a strong rubber/funk scent in general (no rub needed).

I’m gonna babysit these boys full term hopefully, and see how they develop. Might make some f2s, might just store some pollen until I buy more packs, might just fuck up my room of girls with stray pollen. Idk yet. Posting in case somebody other me will be interested to see what I find in this pack.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Id F2 them 1st to make sure the genetics dont get away.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 26, 2020)

This Guerilla Fume' has turned out fantastic. I took one a few days early to sample it. It was dry enough that I got to try some this weekend and it's the best stuff I've smoked in a long time. The taste is amazing. And it lingers, and makes you want more. I'll definitely be ordering more Lucky Dog stuff.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Oct 27, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> This Guerilla Fume' has turned out fantastic. I took one a few days early to sample it. It was dry enough that I got to try some this weekend and it's the best stuff I've smoked in a long time. The taste is amazing. And it lingers, and makes you want more. I'll definitely be ordering more Lucky Dog stuff.


It's damn good smoke. I've been curing mine and the smell and flavour is excellent. I keep breaking up too big of buds for joints just so I can smell that freshly ground Chemdog aroma.

I've only shared it with a few friends, it got very high marks.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 27, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> It's damn good smoke. I've been curing mine and the smell and flavour is excellent. I keep breaking up too big of buds for joints just so I can smell that freshly ground Chemdog aroma.
> 
> I've only shared it with a few friends, it got very high marks.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm loving this stuff. I just chopped two the other day. I'm going to start a few more to find a male. I initially started three figuring on getting a male, but all three were female. I do have a 707 OG Kush male that might make a good cross with this.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Oct 29, 2020)

Generally, vegging plants are not as pretty to look at compared to flowering plants. It's important to see how they branch. 

Great structure on this clone, untopped and branching beautifully. 

This is good breeding. 

Double Krush (Chem Krush x Chemdog 91 bx2)


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Oct 30, 2020)

This Guerilla Fume' is getting better with age like a fine wine. The smell and flavour are more complex now, while still _reeking _of Chemdog 91.

Glad I held on to all of it. I've got a clone of the same pheno just getting started flowering and a bunch more for the next round. Smoking it regularly and it gets me high as a giraffes ass every time.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 30, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> This Guerilla Fume' is getting better with age like a fine wine. The smell and flavour are more complex now, while still _reeking _of Chemdog 91.
> 
> Glad I held on to all of it. I've got a clone of the same pheno just getting started flowering and a bunch more for the next round. Smoking it regularly and it gets me high as a giraffes ass every time.
> 
> View attachment 4729541


I love the after taste it leaves too. I'm really enjoying this!!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 31, 2020)

Just finished 3 Road DOG's...

I took them 63 days of 11/13.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Nov 3, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Just finished 3 Road DOG's...
> View attachment 4730682View attachment 4730683View attachment 4730684View attachment 4730685
> I took them 63 days of 11/13.



Those look absolutely killer! Nice job, brother.

Looking forward to hearing how these smell, taste, and smoke.

I've grown _Crossroad Chem x Figure Four_ and _Chem Krush (sister of Crossroad Chem) x Chemdog 91 bx2_ and I've been really curious how Road DOG compares. I'm sure it'll be incredible.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 4, 2020)

Dog Patch day 65 12/12 
Got another pheno that just went into 12/12 too.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Nov 4, 2020)

Guerilla Fume' from clone. Looks like she's flowering even faster than from seed.

Stinking up the whole joint with Chemdog stank.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Nov 5, 2020)

Little nuglets on a branch. 

Guerilla Fume' has dense buds all the way down. Chemdog stank.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 6, 2020)

Dog Patch got chopped this morning (day 67 12/12)  Not the best pic bc I was in a hurry


----------



## Kndreyn (Nov 12, 2020)

I had three different Guerilla Fume' plants and they all turned out fantastic. I grow mostly for my family and my son is so impressed with this, he wants to buy another pack to have on backup. He said he can't stop going out to the garage to hit it up because it just tastes so good. I see Headie is out of stock on them, but had several other closely related crosses. Anyone had experience with Lucky Dog's other strains to compare them to the Guerilla Fume'? This is some really first class weed, and I can't wait to try it after a good cure.


----------



## quail333 (Nov 16, 2020)

Has anyone had a chance to compare the Guerrilla Fume' to the Chem Fuego which Skunk VA says is his current favorite?


----------



## Kndreyn (Nov 16, 2020)

quail333 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare the Guerrilla Fume' to the Chem Fuego which Skunk VA says is his current favorite?


If the Chem Fuego is better than Guerilla Fume' it must be really something. Everybody who has tried the Guerilla Fume' is blown away by it. I grew three and they're all really good. But one has a flavor that's just really hard to stop smoking. My son wants to buy another pack of them for backup. Maybe I'll have him try the Chem Fuego.


----------



## quail333 (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't think he thought it was better as much as good for getting work done, maybe not as heavy.


----------



## skuba (Nov 28, 2020)

Here’s a little chuck made with some Lucky Dog pollen, Grape Rain (random purple mendo strain) x Bohemian Highway (occidental kush x chem91 bx3).
They did pretty well for being rained on, in the shade, and in a lackluster soil mix. Gassy thick smoke and a more clear energetic buzz, it can give you a little anxiety in the chest


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Nov 28, 2020)

Wanted to share how my choice Guerilla Fume pheno is doing from clone.

Propagates very well, clones quickly. I decided to leave some lower flower sites on this time as every bud and nuglet that came off the plant had rock hard density.

As of now, every little nug is getting nice and dense.

I've had a lot of issues in my room this round and many of my plants are worse for the wear. This is one of the few that is taking the stress like a champion.

From seed I flowered this one 68 days. Looks like from clone it'll be at least a week faster to finish.

Comparing photographs from the same day of 12/12 shows much faster maturation.

The yield is impressive, _especially _considering how dank the bud is.


----------



## lambchopedd (Dec 3, 2020)

After the SkunkVa post last night about the T.I.T.S x Chemdogbx3 finally being released, I hit up Shoe to ask how much longer he’d let his packs go for the $100 they’ve been going at. May all of us get our hands on a pack early!


----------



## angelhead (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey everyone, I ordered a pack of Twin Peaks and wonder if anyone else has grown or seen these grown.

Also having mad FOMO about the Guerilla Fume.

What is the T.I.T.S., btw??


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 3, 2020)

angelhead said:


> What is the T.I.T.S., btw??


Now this is a talk every father should've had with his son, but since you asked, well, you'll figure it out.


----------



## eyes (Dec 3, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Just finished 3 Road DOG's...
> View attachment 4730682View attachment 4730683View attachment 4730684View attachment 4730685
> I took them 63 days of 11/13.


Looking good, man. Quick question: Have you puffed on these? Whats your perspective as to how the high is? Can you describe? I ask cause I have these as well.


----------



## lambchopedd (Dec 4, 2020)

angelhead said:


> Hey everyone, I ordered a pack of Twin Peaks and wonder if anyone else has grown or seen these grown.
> 
> Also having mad FOMO about the Guerilla Fume.
> 
> What is the T.I.T.S., btw??


T.I.T.S = OGKB x Sourband by @dbackgenetics on instagram.


----------



## angelhead (Dec 4, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> T.I.T.S = OGKB x Sourband by @dbackgenetics on instagram.


Thank you!


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 5, 2020)

Just dropped some Guerrilla Fume


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 5, 2020)

eyes said:


> Looking good, man. Quick question: Have you puffed on these? Whats your perspective as to how the high is? Can you describe? I ask cause I have these as well.


All three are pretty potent, 1 is a little disorienting(what was I just doing a second ago) another has a very clear affect, it seems to cut through everything including alcohol and the other is kind of a combo of those two. they all have a nice chem smell and taste. yield on one of them was about twice the other two but I will be running all three again as there's not a clear winner except in the yield department.

Also forgot about my chasca's and hunza Valley 91 I only have two chasca's continuing to flower as the Hunzaa valleys and the other chascas were either males and I had a couple show hermie tendencies. One of my chascas has a weird fan Leaf mutation has anyone seen this before?

Regarding Twin Peaks I should be getting a few of those wet shortly as well. I also have Triangle Kush s1's and Chemdog 91 s1's from CSI that might cut in line...


----------



## angelhead (Dec 5, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> All three are pretty potent, 1 is a little disorienting(what was I just doing a second ago) another has a very clear affect, it seems to cut through everything including alcohol and the other is kind of a combo of those two. they all have a nice chem smell and taste. yield on one of them was about twice the other two but I will be running all three again as there's not a clear winner except in the yield department.
> 
> Also forgot about my chasca's and hunza Valley 91 I only have two chasca's continuing to flower as the Hunzaa valleys and the other chascas were either males and I had a couple show hermie tendencies. One of my chascas has a weird fan Leaf mutation has anyone seen this before?
> View attachment 4760471
> Regarding Twin Peaks I should be getting a few of those wet shortly as well. I also have Triangle Kush s1's and Chemdog 91 s1's from CSI that might cut in line...


Thanks for the reports! Look forward to the Twin Peaks.

Damn, what a lineup you've got though with the CSI stuff too!


----------



## eyes (Dec 6, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> All three are pretty potent, 1 is a little disorienting(what was I just doing a second ago) another has a very clear affect, it seems to cut through everything including alcohol and the other is kind of a combo of those two. they all have a nice chem smell and taste. yield on one of them was about twice the other two but I will be running all three again as there's not a clear winner except in the yield department.
> 
> Also forgot about my chasca's and hunza Valley 91 I only have two chasca's continuing to flower as the Hunzaa valleys and the other chascas were either males and I had a couple show hermie tendencies. One of my chascas has a weird fan Leaf mutation has anyone seen this before?
> View attachment 4760471
> Regarding Twin Peaks I should be getting a few of those wet shortly as well. I also have Triangle Kush s1's and Chemdog 91 s1's from CSI that might cut in line...


Cool. appreciate those pics and the perspective. something to look forward to. No hermies on the Road Dog, right?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 6, 2020)

eyes said:


> Cool. appreciate those pics and the perspective. something to look forward to. No hermies on the Road Dog, right?


One pheno did have a few late flower stamen show, but no pollen. The other two showed no signs whatsoever. It happened extremely late in flower. I have absolutely no tolerance for hermaphrodite plants so normally I would have just culled it but I will be running that one again to see if I can pick up some yield.


----------



## lambchopedd (Dec 7, 2020)

Quick update on my Hunza Valley91s.... I’m about x-amount of days away from harvest on the Skelly-leaners. SkunkVA wasnt kidding when he said zero stretch. The flowers though are dense as bricks! The other is either Chem-leaning or the 50/50 he intended; more elongated flowers, taller stature, longer flower time, etc
(Regular quarter for scale.... yeah that prob didnt help)

Saved a bunch of male pollen for a later open pollination of this pack & most likely a second. Very funky, hashy, and sometimes gassy stem rubs. Stellar mold resistance in constant 70+% rH (only one male got slight mold).

better pics when come at harvest


----------



## eyes (Dec 7, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> One pheno did have a few late flower stamen show, but no pollen. The other two showed no signs whatsoever. It happened extremely late in flower. I have absolutely no tolerance for hermaphrodite plants so normally I would have just culled it but I will be running that one again to see if I can pick up some yield.


Im with ya. I too have no tolerance for herms. I must say the bud looks most excellent. What were the yield on those plants? What kinda light did you grow them under?


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 14, 2020)

Happy holidays to me.


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have painful neuropathy, IBS, and psoriasis on mr skin and in my joints. Chemdog has always helped with pain for me, especially the persistent nagging kind. You can’t get too much more “chem doggy” lol tm than lucky dog!


Halman9000 to cocoCowboy =

Technique for neuropathy pain relief that works for me .

There are three seperate cups of liquid .
In cup 1 is plain water
In cup 2 is coffee ( I use instant coffee)
In cup 3 in coffee with garlic powder and Louisiana Hot Sauce added .

Step one : take a small sip from cup 3
Step two : take a small sip from cup 2
Step three : take a small sip from cup 1

Pause

Repeat the three steps until neuropathy stops hurting and goes to Comfortable Numb .

I am not sure I have diabetic neuropathy ; it might be lactic acidosis or metabolic acidosis : but it is probably type 2 diabetic neuropathy and it hurts like HELL until I apply 3 step technique , Takes about an hour to go from extreme pain to comfortably numb . If the hot sauce makes you feel nauseated , drink some extra water and then continue with 3 step sequence .

I pray my method works for you .

God Bless You and Yours

Halman9000


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> Halman9000 to cocoCowboy =
> 
> Technique for neuropathy pain relief that works for me .
> 
> ...


Thanks for passing this on! Sounds hardcore!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Thanks for passing this on! Sounds hardcore!


FWIW, my pain is manageable these days, it’s the glucose talking! You should get a diagnosis, and a meter, then get your diet under control. It will save your life! Also the pain comes WAY down.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> FWIW, my pain is manageable these days, it’s the glucose talking! You should get a diagnosis, and a meter, then get your diet under control. It will save your life! Also the pain comes WAY down.


Agreed.
While rebounding from my broken neck, which left me with lots of neurological pains, I started cutting sugar out of my diet for weight loss reasons.
Little did I know this would help lower my pain levels, I was just being vain wanting to look better, but it changed everything for the better.
Also, and this may not apply to everyone, but only drinking alkaline water led to another big drop in my pain.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 15, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Agreed.
> While rebounding from my broken neck, which left me with lots of neurological pains, I started cutting sugar out of my diet for weight loss reasons.
> Little did I know this would help lower my pain levels, I was just being vain wanting to look better, but it changed everything for the better.
> Also, and this may not apply to everyone, but only drinking alkaline water led to another big drop in my pain.


 Also refined carbs like flour, and starches like potatoes and corn have the same response as sugar in your system so cutting those will help as well.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

For some people there is alkali versus acidic imbalance you really need to check the pH of your local water supply and what you’re putting in your body. We need a neutral ph also.
The carbs! Worse than sugar because they stay in your system longer but like you said it’s the same as sugar to your body.
it’s amazing how much better I feel! overall!
Fresh lemon can help balance ph**


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 16, 2020)

Probiotics too! We give the plants all the bennies...I hope we’re doing the same with our bodies! We need the good bacteria and all that too


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Probiotics too! We give the plants all the bennies...I hope we’re doing the same with our bodies! We need the good bacteria and all that too


I’m on pre, pro, and post biotic right now! Also doing leaky gut therapy.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Dec 16, 2020)

Anybody else stoked about this release? 
Hope these don't sell out before I get a chance to grab some. New offering by Lucky Dog Seed Co.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## lambchopedd (Dec 16, 2020)

It’s chop-day for my two Skelly-leaning Hunza Valleys. I’m not much of a photographer but I try


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Dec 16, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> It’s chop-day for my two Skelly-leaning Hunza Valleys. I’m not much of a photographer but I try


Man, those buds look killer! How are they smelling? That's one I'd love to grow and smoke.


----------



## lambchopedd (Dec 17, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Man, those buds look killer! How are they smelling? That's one I'd love to grow and smoke.


Hashy, if that makes sense. I have a taller chem-leaning pheno that’s gassy with a stronger funk behind it. 

I also had three males that I havested for pollen. One was hashy on the stemrub, another was fuelly with a lot of funk (similar to the chem pheno), then the third one was all of the above and could be smelled without a rub. Mind you I still have 1/2pack to dig through next.

But like you I’m reserving room for that Schism lol


----------



## DotCom (Dec 17, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Hashy, if that makes sense. I have a taller chem-leaning pheno that’s gassy with a stronger funk behind it.
> 
> I also had three males that I havested for pollen. One was hashy on the stemrub, another was fuelly with a lot of funk (similar to the chem pheno), then the third one was all of the above and could be smelled without a rub. Mind you I still have 1/2pack to dig through next.
> 
> But like you I’m reserving room for that Schism lol





HydroOrganicFla said:


> Anybody else stoked about this release?
> Hope these don't sell out before I get a chance to grab some. New offering by Lucky Dog Seed Co.


Hey you guys see speakeasy vip just went live with the schism.


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 18, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> Halman9000 to cocoCowboy =
> 
> Technique for neuropathy pain relief that works for me .
> 
> ...


Halman9000 to Halman9000 ; Dosage Infomation .

This use of coffee and Louusiana Hot Sauce and Garlic Powder intructions . :::: Ironically , one only needs to add a very small amount of Garlic Powder and Louisiana Hot Sauce . The common error for me was adding too much Hot Sauce and too much Garlic Powder , Use only one half Teaspoon of Hot Sauce and 1/16 th a Teaspoon of Garlic Power to 12 ounces of coffee . If my method is going to work and make my feet numb , I only need a very small amount of Hot Sauce and Garlic Powder , Also , the ingestion of medium amounts of water helps heuropathy pain in feet and legs .

The mistakes I made was to add too much of the active ingredients . Using too much Hot Sauce becomes very painful on the stomach . If you get pain from this folk medicine , it means you used too much of a dose of Hot Sauce ,

The benifit of using this folk medicine , it also gives me healthy oral part of the body .. Also this folk recipe is great for brain fog and depression , Apparently there are receptors in the brain and the body that are activated by the active ingredient in Hot Sauce .

Halman9000


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Ginger and turmeric are great too, there’s some inflammation in the gut that adds to the pain and these help that part. I actually have a healthy shake type of thing I drink on an empty stomach that is actually making this all go away! I actually have the weirdness pain/tingle thing going away completely in my right foot!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> Halman9000 to Halman9000 ; Dosage Infomation .
> 
> This use of coffee and Louusiana Hot Sauce and Garlic Powder intructions . :::: Ironically , one only needs to add a very small amount of Garlic Powder and Louisiana Hot Sauce . The common error for me was adding too much Hot Sauce and too much Garlic Powder , Use only one half Teaspoon of Hot Sauce and 1/16 th a Teaspoon of Garlic Power to 12 ounces of coffee . If my method is going to work and make my feet numb , I only need a very small amount of Hot Sauce and Garlic Powder , Also , the ingestion of medium amounts of water helps heuropathy pain in feet and legs .
> 
> ...


I was thinking about it today, I put garlic and hot sauce on almost every thing!


----------



## morugawelder (Dec 24, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I'm just not a fan of the theory of it. I understand plants are different than animals, but it's just so unnatural. Nowhere in nature does a son copulate with his mother. Or grandson with his grandma, etc. It's just kind of weird and I can't imagine it's good for the gene pool.
> 
> But I'm willing to check it out to see how it works with plants. In my very limited experience of bx'es, they have all been weak compared to regular sex plants on average. I get that in the plant world, the point of the bx is to lock in certain traits, but in my very limited opinion, I think there are better ways and bx-ing might be a sort of short cut for that end.


. It is weird to think of it that way , but thats how we / they bred our show pigeons , Got the best genetics that way


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 30, 2020)

Halman9000 to Halman9000

Folk Medicine ; Beta Version 4.0 ; Concoction : Let me Clarify .

The Concoction involving compontion of Garlic or Garlic Powder , Hot Sauce , Coffee with Caffeine in it and now adding Peppermint .

The dosages I use depend on how sick I am and wether am close to needing a hospital , but do not want to go to hospital .

Neuropathy ; try weak dosage of coffee with hot sauce and garlic powder and now peppermint ( peppermint now being added as a compontent is what I enjoy calling a CONCOCTION , 

con·coc·tion
/kənˈkäkSH(ə)n/
noun
a mixture of various ingredients or elements.
"a concoction of gables, shingles, stained glass, and towers inspired by English medieval houses"
Similar:
mixture
brew
preparation
creation
potion
blend
mix
combination
composite
compound
hybrid
mash-up
an elaborate story, especially a fabrication.
"her story is an improbable concoction

I use the definition : A mixture of various ; in my case meaning Folk Medicine Mixture .

Basically the more sick I am , the more the strong dosage .

Neuropathy weak dosage .

Low Blood Oxygen such as 84 . Blood Oxygen of 80 percent is where they have you on oxygen and are pondering putting you on a ventilator .

In this case of Low Oxygen I use a very potent concoction and have in the past started gobbling Raw Garlic .

FLU or Corona Novel Sars 2 virus or Bacteria from you gut and getting Sepsis Blood Poisoning ; very strong dose .

So basically I view Folk Medicine Strength to depend on how sick I am . 

Everyone is different , and since garlic and hot sauce are blood thinners , the if you are on pills that are blood thinners like Warfin ; if that is your case then caution is to be taken and perhaps hot sauce without garlic in the concoction is possible .

Most doctors just roll their eyes up into their head and think I am crazy fool when I tell them that my folk medicine concoction works .
Then why am I still alive and healthy and why do I shake off any cold or flu and why are my blood oxygen levels very high as high as 100 percent on the meter they put on their finger . Why are all of my Vital signs near perfect ?

At any rate , after my past experience with surgeries and Intensive care units , I swithched over to Folk medicine . I still take some prescription medicines , but only because I have not found the correct Concoction to replace those pills .

When I take high doses of Hot Sauce I blow all the food out of my digestive system purposely in order to flush bad bacteria out of my gut , because if I don't the bad bacteria get in my blood and then into my organs and would kill me if I did not do this . Doctors would put me of IV antibiotics and antifungal IV and fluids and Electrolytes IV and they would put my in the Intensive Care Unit .

Reacently I was eating Christmas Candy , and ate a bunch of peppermint candy and learned it has many medicinal properties , one of which is to cure diahrea , which means now I can take large quantaties of hot sauce and flush all of the food out of my digestive system , without the diahrea. Peppermint also reduces pain from neuropathy , fights brain deppresion of the mental state .

There are about 10 things good about peppermint and I have best results dropping two or three quick disolve peppermint candy into my coffee garlic hot sauce concoction . Or you could buy some peppermint essential oil . The peppermint tea does not seem to work for me .

So if you are thinking about getting off of Pills that are blood thinners like Warfin , because of the side effects you don't like , then you might consider strong doses of concoction that include enough garlic to thin the blood , then a Folk Medicine mixture might be an alternative medicine .

Tne Peppermint addition to my concoction was discovered by coincidence when eating Christmas Peppermint Candy . It is a quick disolve candy that they call soft peppermint candy , but is actually like chalk , and disolves in my coffee rapidly . It cures Diahrea .

Also Garllc increases the Blood Oxygen Saturation extremely effectively . You can actually measure you Blood oxygen ( It is an inexpensive meter that clamps onto you finger and measures Blood Oxygen Saturation ) and if your blood oxygen is low , you can ingest garlic in large amounts and see one half an hour later , you blood oxygen saturation will go from say 87 percent oxygen saturation , up to 99 or 100 in one half of an hour . In Vietnam they use garlic for Covid and have little need for ventilators .


Halman9000


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Peppermint oil can be put on your temples for pain relief, just the smell relieves pain!


----------



## JHashmore (Jan 2, 2021)

JHashmore said:


> This is Silverchem, I got them as a freebie and am very glad I did. I had wanted to try Chem/OG genetics and had searched out skunk va but I hesitated based on price as I’m in Canada and the exchange rate makes some seed purchases obviously luxury spending. However these are the most unique genetics I’ve grown other than landrace type stuff and they just exude a certain kind of power, the essence of good genetics. I’d like to support the breeder and give him some big ups.
> 
> I’m giving them a shot outside and actually they are doing pretty well. I’m on the west coast so pm/rain can be a dice roll but I love the outdoor vibes and we have had a pretty good end of summer here, slow to start.
> 
> ...


This Silverchem made some very nice hash, fresh frozen so yield was about 30g for 300g of flower, I didn’t bother with the larfage. Sort of a fruity gas funk like that smell that lets you know gas is in the room but more of the effect/sixth sense than the stank of it if that makes sense, we’ll see how it develops. Effects are pretty OG with a nice positive up Vibe but with a maximum bulldozer chill effect. Surfer chill stone classic Cali vibes, pretty psychedelic in a way at higher doses if you haven’t partaken in a bit but I’ve been vaping the hash all week and it’s not disorienting anymore just good vibes and penetrating. Probably too much for new smokers, tread lightly. 

Shoutout vaping hash in the plenty.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 5, 2021)

Cant make up my mind about Hunza Valley or Guerilla Fume. Even Bohemian Highway looks amazing.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 6, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Cant make up my mind about Hunza Valley or Guerilla Fume. Even Bohemian Highway looks amazing.


I like the Guerilla Fume a lot. I keep hitting it just cause it tastes so good. I have a couple of Hunza Valley going but just in veg right now. I don't think you would be disappointed with the Fume.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 10, 2021)

I just bought a pack of guerilla fumé


----------



## quail333 (Jan 19, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I like the Guerilla Fume a lot. I keep hitting it just cause it tastes so good. I have a couple of Hunza Valley going but just in veg right now. I don't think you would be disappointed with the Fume.


What would be the approximate yield on a two foot plant?


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 19, 2021)

quail333 said:


> What would be the approximate yield on a two foot plant?


I only grew out the seed plants so far and didn't weigh them. But they were nice yielders. I got a little over a quart jar of dried buds from each plant under a 315 CMH. I'm pretty happy with these plants.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 21, 2021)

So I only got 7 sprouts out of 13 seeds. Seems unacceptably low.


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 21, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> So I only got 7 sprouts out of 13 seeds. Seems unacceptably low.


I'd mention it to the seller considering the prices we pay.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 21, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> So I only got 7 sprouts out of 13 seeds. Seems unacceptably low.


I had a similarly poor germ rate. One I thought wasn’t going to make it did, but it’s severely stunted. Don’t let them get rootbound otherwise they get super pissy


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 21, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> So I only got 7 sprouts out of 13 seeds. Seems unacceptably low.


Wow, that's surprising. I got 100% on mine I bought from Headie's.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 21, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Wow, that's surprising. I got 100% on mine I bought from Headie's.


Same place I got mine


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 21, 2021)

I got mine from bdsc


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks like I’m down to 5.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jan 22, 2021)

As of now, I've germinated 24 Lucky Dog seeds, Guerilla Fume & Double Krush.

100% on all. I always germinate my seeds the same way, never had any issues.

If you get a runt during the seedling phase, I'd recommend against culling it immediately.

The best pheno I have was a runt the first few weeks and then shot past the rest in growth. Ended up being the best yield and smoke and my chosen pheno. 

If you're not getting good germination rates, it never hurts to take a second look at all the variables involved.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 22, 2021)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> As of now, I've germinated 24 Lucky Dog seeds, Guerilla Fume & Double Krush.
> 
> 100% on all. I always germinate my seeds the same way, never had any issues.
> 
> ...


How do you like the Double Krush? My son likes the Guerilla Fume' so much he wants to order some more of Lucky Dog's stuff to try.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 22, 2021)

Guerrilla Fumè

The runt is hiding in a solo cup. I transplanted it last night


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 22, 2021)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> As of now, I've germinated 24 Lucky Dog seeds, Guerilla Fume & Double Krush.
> 
> 100% on all. I always germinate my seeds the same way, never had any issues.
> 
> ...


What's your take on mutants? 
I culled one the other day. Pretty sure it was female too. It smelled so good as I ripped it up I kind of regret not giving it a chance to straighten out.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 23, 2021)

Here’s what I ended up with, I’ll do my best with them.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jan 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> How do you like the Double Krush? My son likes the Guerilla Fume' so much he wants to order some more of Lucky Dog's stuff to try.



I've actually got a new pheno of Double Krush flowering now that is setting a new bar of stank. This plant smells so good and is so strong. It reeks. 

When I harvest it and smoke it, I'll do a full smoke report and see how she compares to my choice Guerilla Fume'. 

As of now, this Double Krush is much more pungent. I'm really stoked on this one.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 24, 2021)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> I've actually got a new pheno of Double Krush flowering now that is setting a new bar of stank. This plant smells so good and is so strong. It reeks.
> 
> When I harvest it and smoke it, I'll do a full smoke report and see how she compares to my choice Guerilla Fume'.
> 
> As of now, this Double Krush is much more pungent. I'm really stoked on this one.


That sounds like something I need in my garden lol... I'll look forward to the report.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jan 24, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> What's your take on mutants?
> I culled one the other day. Pretty sure it was female too. It smelled so good as I ripped it up I kind of regret not giving it a chance to straighten out.


I dislike mutants more than runts, generally. I'll usually decide to keep them for a month at a time. If it hasn't gotten squared away by 60 days, I'll cull it.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 25, 2021)

Im sorry but this is just pathetic. Looks like one decided to lay over and start dying. At this point I would highly not recommend lucky dog seeds to anyone.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 25, 2021)

The soil looks pretty wet for such a young sprout


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 25, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> Im sorry but this is just pathetic. Looks like one decided to lay over and start dying. At this point I would highly not recommend lucky dog seeds to anyone.
> View attachment 4806838


Get those babies closer to the light ASAP!
They’re stretching like that, and falling over, trying to get enough light.
BTW, the one falling over isn’t dead, it just needs some support, like a twist tie to help hold it up for now.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 25, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> Get those babies closer to the light ASAP!
> They’re stretching like that, and falling over, trying to get enough light.
> BTW, the one falling over isn’t dead, it just needs some support, like a twist tie to help hold it up for now.


You can also build more soil around the seedling once you have it up. I generally use a cup to slowly spreadit around. Also, make sure you have holes in the bottom of your cups. Didn't read the feed, just saw the seedlings being mistreated. No disrespect.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 25, 2021)

They are 1.5 feet from a T5


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> Im sorry but this is just pathetic. Looks like one decided to lay over and start dying. At this point I would highly not recommend lucky dog seeds to anyone.
> View attachment 4806838



Light too far away, if that's soil it's overwatered.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 26, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> They are 1.5 feet from a T5


you can put a t5 pretty much up against a plant. i wouldnt jump to blaming seeds if this is your first run.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Feb 23, 2021)

Things are looking better now, I did end up with 3 nice plants they are the three in front. No sex yet.


----------



## Jostaberry (Mar 3, 2021)

So I just got access to the headiegardens site. They currently have in stock...
Chasca 
Chem flyer
Dog patch
Double crush
Road dog
Russel
Schism
Sweet chem

If you had to pick one to order which would it be ?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2021)

Dog patch, it’s even on sale. They won’t make it past my payday!


----------



## Jostaberry (Mar 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Dog patch, it’s even on sale. They won’t make it past my payday!


Why Dog patch? What do you like about it?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2021)

It’s hitting real close to dog bud in seed. Great plants, they are/have been sold out everywhere else for a while, and personally I would have bought more packs initially had I known they would be hard to get later. Chem fuego is the other one, but it’s sold out. Chem is hard to stabilize to a seed line, skunkVA is the first to pin down that old dog bud vibe. JJ has what I would consider the best chem d in seed.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 3, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> So I just got access to the headiegardens site. They currently have in stock...
> Chasca
> Chem flyer
> Dog patch
> ...


i just placed an order Monday for Schism, but 
I concur with @colocowboy on the Dog Patch. I found two keepers in my pack. One Chem D leaner, and one 91 leaner. Both are some of the strongest smoke I’ve had.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2021)

That schism sounds good, I have wanted to try the TITS!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 7, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> T.I.T.S = OGKB x Sourband by @dbackgenetics on instagram.


Sourband (Sour D x Headband) is used in Chem Fuego and I just picked up a pack of that. Skunk VA said that the sourband is a fast finisher @ 42 Days (Not sure how legitimate that is, but considering skva is really reputable, i'll believe it.) Does anyone have any grow info on either the Sourband, Chem Fuego or TITS/Schism?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 7, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Sourband (Sour D x Headband) is used in Chem Fuego and I just picked up a pack of that. Skunk VA said that the sourband is a fast finisher @ 42 Days (Not sure how legitimate that is, but considering skva is really reputable, i'll believe it.) Does anyone have any grow info on either the Sourband, Chem Fuego or TITS/Schism?


https://issuu.com/nwleaf/docs/oregonleafsept2020-80pg Saw this magazine (pages 40-41) showing that TITS has been renamed to Grandpa's Finest for a "milder public perception" . Interesting stuff and information on the strain itself though


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 8, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Sourband (Sour D x Headband) is used in Chem Fuego and I just picked up a pack of that. Skunk VA said that the sourband is a fast finisher @ 42 Days (Not sure how legitimate that is, but considering skva is really reputable, i'll believe it.) Does anyone have any grow info on either the Sourband, Chem Fuego or TITS/Schism?


My buddy just ran Chem Fuego...to 65 days. It turned out great but his phenos didn’t finish fast lol


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 8, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> My buddy just ran Chem Fuego...to 65 days. It turned out great but his phenos didn’t finish fast lol


I don't mind if the females don't finish fast. Hoping for a nice stud that reduces flower time though. Probably gonna F2 them as well. Did you happen to smell your buddy's plants by any chance?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 8, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I don't mind if the females don't finish fast. Hoping for a nice stud that reduces flower time though. Probably gonna F2 them as well. Did you happen to smell your buddy's plants by any chance?


I haven’t had a chance to smell them. I’ll ask next time I talk to him. He should be sampling orettt soon


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2021)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> As of now, I've germinated 24 Lucky Dog seeds, Guerilla Fume & Double Krush.
> 
> 100% on all. I always germinate my seeds the same way, never had any issues.
> 
> ...


Who do you buy your seeds from? I’m seeing if I need to find a new breeder. Thanks!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 13, 2021)

Susanne said:


> Who do you buy your seeds from? I’m seeing if I need to find a new breeder. Thanks!!


Try Headie Gardens.
Excellent source for top breeders like Lucky Dog and Dominion.


----------



## Blue99N888 (Mar 24, 2021)

Speak Easy. The Seed Source. SeedsHereNow. All100% genuine & viable packs of the Lucky Dog Seed Company.


----------



## Blue99N888 (Mar 24, 2021)

I would use Headie too, but those prices being so low. Made Me Leary


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 24, 2021)

Blue99N888 said:


> I would use Headie too, but those prices being so low. Made Me Leary


He’s legit. Got my Guerrilla Fume from him


----------



## Blue99N888 (Mar 24, 2021)

I’ve got half a pack each of the Foo-May, Double Krush & Road Dog All growing real well. Really wish I had started Dog Patch too. Growing the plants outside. Well, a greenhouse. Along with People Under The Stairs. Hasidic Chem, GMODD &
OG CHEMx4DD. Covert Genetics. Halotosis. Next Gen. Purple Terps. Red Eyed Genetics, Dog Trap. Clone only. Wedding Cake & Cherry Pie.
Last but I hope Not Least: SnowHigh Seeds Moonwalker Kush


----------



## Kndreyn (Mar 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> He’s legit. Got my Guerrilla Fume from him


That's where I got mine too, and they are awesome. My favorite smoke right now.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> That's where I got mine too, and they are awesome. My favorite smoke right now.


I’m two weeks into flower and can’t wait for the the end product


----------



## Kndreyn (Mar 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I’m two weeks into flower and can’t wait for the the end product


You're in for a treat! This is the best tasting weed I've had in a long time. Everyone who has tried it has the same reaction on the first taste of it. You don't want to stop hitting it even when you are comatose from it haha...


----------



## Blue99N888 (Mar 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> That's where I got mine too, and they are awesome. My favorite smoke right now.


Awesome ! Great to Hear ! I’ll be looking !


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> You're in for a treat! This is the best tasting weed I've had in a long time. Everyone who has tried it has the same reaction on the first taste of it. You don't want to stop hitting it even when you are comatose from it haha...


That’s what I like to hear. How many days did you take yours?


----------



## Blue99N888 (Mar 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> That's where I got mine too, and they are awesome. My favorite smoke right now.


Awesome! Wonderful to know !


----------



## Kndreyn (Mar 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> That’s what I like to hear. How many days did you take yours?


When I first started them, I took some buds at 60 days because I couldn't wait to try it haha... then I've been letting them go 70 says. The buds I took at 60 are every bit as good at the 70 days but I've been making seeds, so letting them go the extra days to insure the seeds are ripe.


----------



## Kndreyn (Mar 24, 2021)

I took a seed out of a bud yesterday and dropped it in some water. It had a tap root showing this morning. I'm anxious to see how it will come out.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I took a seed out of a bud yesterday and dropped it in some water. It had a tap root showing this morning. I'm anxious to see how it will come out.


F2’s or a different cross? I’m collecting pollen from a male to make some f2’s as well as a couple other crosses (Sour Boggle and Primal Punch)


----------



## Kndreyn (Mar 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> F2’s or a different cross? I’m collecting pollen from a male to make some f2’s as well as a couple other crosses (Sour Boggle and Primal Punch)


I made some f2s and also reversed one to make some fem seeds. The reversed plant is about to drop pollen, so it will be a couple of months before those happen.


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 24, 2021)

Stoked I just found this thread. I have 6 Chem Flyer plants that I'm up potting tomorrow and flipping in another week or so once I clear up some room. 

I also harvested a Chem Fuego plant after 63 days last Monday. Smoked a sample nug today and was caught off guard with how good it was. It's got a little sour skunk/burnt rubber and that amazing mouth coating chem, real potent that hits between the eyes but doesn't have the overly narcotic body high that I've gotten from some chem crosses which is refreshing


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 24, 2021)

FrostyBison said:


> Stoked I just found this thread. I have 6 Chem Flyer plants that I'm up potting tomorrow and flipping in another week or so once I clear up some room.
> 
> I also harvested a Chem Fuego plant after 63 days last Monday. Smoked a sample nug today and was caught off guard with how good it was. It's got a little sour skunk/burnt rubber and that amazing mouth coating chem, real potent that hits between the eyes but doesn't have the overly narcotic body high that I've gotten from some chem crosses which is refreshing


The more people I see people mention fuego the more I realize that fast pheno may be tough to nail down.


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 24, 2021)

Yeah the pack says the mother finished in 42 days but mine didn't really start swelling until around then. 6 weeks for a Sour Diesel/Headband sounds too good to be true so maybe its a recessive trait that doesn't pop up a lot? I'm not complaining about 9 weeks though, might try 60 days next time. Def plan on keeping her around for a while tho.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 30, 2021)

Guerrilla Fume at Day 23, three different plants


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 2, 2021)

Three different Guerrilla Fume around day 26


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 9, 2021)

Hunza Valley 91 (again). I spoke about it before here & on IG. I loved this strain so much that I fully intended to do a reveg of my original F1 females and pop a couple packs for an open pollination. HOWEVER, that didn’t go as planned. I was dragging my feet on buying packs and the other girls were in full swing from the reveg. 

Fast forward... decided to do F2s w/ (4) females and pollen saved from (3) males; one male in particular I REALLY liked. Today is wk11.... and I don’t see a goddamn seed on these things ughhhh

ya gotta love sterile pollen


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 9, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Hunza Valley 91 (again). I spoke about it before here & on IG. I loved this strain so much that I fully intended to do a reveg of my original F1 females and pop a couple packs for an open pollination. HOWEVER, that didn’t go as planned. I was dragging my feet on buying packs and the other girls were in full swing from the reveg.
> 
> Fast forward... decided to do F2s w/ (4) females and pollen saved from (3) males; one male in particular I REALLY liked. Today is wk11.... and I don’t see a goddamn seed on these things ughhhh
> 
> ...


Oh wow! I have a very sad tale to tell about my Hunza Valley 91 experience. I bought a pack of them and was really excited to try them. So I started them and all sprouted. They were just poking out of the soil so I put them under a 100 watt LED I had in my grow room in my garage. I go out the next morning and a damn rat had come in my grow room and nipped every one of them off. I was devastated. I've been waiting for Headie to restock them so I could get another pack, but it doesn't look like he's going to. So I'll have to buy a pack from someone else I guess. Can you give me a description of the taste and high from the ones you ran?


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 9, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Oh wow! I have a very sad tale to tell about my Hunza Valley 91 experience. I bought a pack of them and was really excited to try them. So I started them and all sprouted. They were just poking out of the soil so I put them under a 100 watt LED I had in my grow room in my garage. I go out the next morning and a damn rat had come in my grow room and nipped every one of them off. I was devastated. I've been waiting for Headie to restock them so I could get another pack, but it doesn't look like he's going to. So I'll have to buy a pack from someone else I guess. Can you give me a description of the taste and high from the ones you ran?


Sorry to hear that. And speaking of Shoe, I was wanting on him to open the site back up when I needed those extra packs.

I only popped a pack so take my word with a grain of salt. But they were all heavy yielders. I had 4 Skelly-dom girls (note: one died during reveg), and one Chem-dom. The Chem was gassy all the way through flower, then cured to poop-terps. The Skelly Doms were hashy from flower-to-cure.
The Skelly-doms had virtually zero stretch in flower. The Chem-dom only stretched x1.25

All were potent. The skelly-dom jars obliterated the “under 25” crowd; the Chem was essentially the same but much less anxiety-inducing. The Skellys were darker green, dense, chonky buds. The chem had more bag appear, dense as rocks, light green with more of a kushy appearence.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 9, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Sorry to hear that. And speaking of Shoe, I was wanting on him to open the site back up when I needed those extra packs.
> 
> I only popped a pack so take my word with a grain of salt. But they were all heavy yielders. I had 4 Skelly-dom girls (note: one died during reveg), and one Chem-dom. The Chem was gassy all the way through flower, then cured to poop-terps. The Skelly Doms were hashy from flower-to-cure.
> The Skelly-doms had virtually zero stretch in flower. The Chem-dom only stretched x1.25
> ...


I'm really looking for that hashy taste I've been l looking for it forever. Thanks for that!! I'm going to go ahead and order some from SHN. I HAVE to have this! Lol....


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 13, 2021)

Sunshine biscuits (cherry AK47 x chemdog 91 bx3) and Zephyr (royal apple x chemdog 91 bx3) dropped tonight at Headie Gardens at 8pm EST.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Apr 14, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Sunshine biscuits (cherry AK47 x chemdog 91 bx3) and Zephyr (royal apple x chemdog 91 bx3) dropped tonight at Headie Gardens at 8pm EST.


I saw that on instagram last night. I bought a pack of Sunshine Biscuits and Headie restocked Chem Fuego so I grabbed a pack of those too.


----------



## Birnie029 (Apr 19, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a lucky dog strain for outdoors? I’m unfamiliar with popping these and would appreciate if someone with experience could point me in the right direction, thanks!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2021)

Birnie029 said:


> Can anyone recommend a lucky dog strain for outdoors? I’m unfamiliar with popping these and would appreciate if someone with experience could point me in the right direction, thanks!


Where you live?


----------



## Birnie029 (Apr 19, 2021)

Northeast


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2021)

Chem fuego


----------



## Birnie029 (Apr 19, 2021)

Went with Chasca and Guerilla Fume, ChemFuego was next up if I were getting three though...so many Chems! Has anyone popped Chasca? Haven’t seen much on her


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 20, 2021)

Birnie029 said:


> Went with Chasca and Guerilla Fume, ChemFuego was next up if I were getting three though...so many Chems! Has anyone popped Chasca? Haven’t seen much on her


I’ve been interested in Chasca as well but haven’t seen anything on it.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 23, 2021)

Guerrilla Fume phenos day 47


#4

#1


----------



## idlewilder (May 2, 2021)

Guerrilla Fume day 56. Three different phenos


----------



## idlewilder (May 13, 2021)

Guerrilla Fume phenos day 67


----------



## johny sunset (May 22, 2021)

DogPatch day 43F. Had a little watering issue with my blumsts in her pot so she’s looking a bit pale, but otherwise doing ok. Just starting to develop that Chem D funk I love so much


----------



## lambchopedd (Jun 18, 2021)

Not the prettiest rendition… but here are two of my earlier Schisms.

These fuckers are HEAVY! They reek more of gas than they do of cookies… but there’s some underlying sweetness. Lets see what the cure uncovers. My friends have been waiting on these, even if they didn’t know it lol

(Threw on the vignette, because the pile of dirty clothes in the back aint classy)


----------



## Jostaberry (Jun 26, 2021)

What’s going on with Headie gardens? The site is down.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 27, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I’ve been interested in Chasca as well but haven’t seen anything on it.


Haven't grown or bought chasca but its at a local dispensary and sells out fast everytime its there....as does Dog Waze which is a chem91/ssh cross as well.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 27, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> What’s going on with Headie gardens? The site is down.


Family matters. He said he’d be back up in a month or two


----------



## Jostaberry (Jul 6, 2021)

Anyone ever have problems with Hermies from lucky dog? I am 2 weeks into flower and looks like 5 out of 6 are throwing ball sacks. Strain is Guerrila fume btw.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 6, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Anyone ever have problems with Hermies from lucky dog? I am 2 weeks into flower and looks like 5 out of 6 are throwing ball sacks. Strain is Guerrila fume btw.


Not one person on IG has shown any. Look for stressors in your room. That strain is beautiful when done right and dialed in. I took a chance on the dogpatch.


----------



## Jostaberry (Jul 6, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Not one person on IG has shown any. Look for stressors in your room. That strain is beautiful when done right and dialed in. I took a chance on the dogpatch.


That’s the thing I feel like my room is dialed in there has been nothing out of the ordinary in my flower room that I can think would stress them. Plus I have 3 sections in my room with different strains everything else has been fine. Plus all my other runs the past couple of months have been fine except for a couple hermies here and there last year when I was using feminized seeds. I’ve never had what looks like now 6 out of 6 hermie.


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 6, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> That’s the thing I feel like my room is dialed in there has been nothing out of the ordinary in my flower room that I can think would stress them. Plus I have 3 sections in my room with different strains everything else has been fine. Plus all my other runs the past couple of months have been fine except for a couple hermies here and there last year when I was using feminized seeds. I’ve never had what looks like now 6 out of 6 hermie.


We could maybe open up a thread specifically for this issue, but what's your setup, ferts etc? 6/6 has to be an issue with something other than genetics, I mean I've never experienced that even in gear that is known to be problematic with herms.


----------



## Jostaberry (Jul 6, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> We could maybe open up a thread specifically for this issue, but what's your setup, ferts etc? 6/6 has to be an issue with something other than genetics, I mean I've never experienced that even in gear that is known to be problematic with herms.


Yes maybe I should have another thread, but I use Soiless mix in 5 gallon pots. I hand water with heavy 16 nutes at 70 % strength with runoff. I use spider farm led lights my room temp is 75 to 80 degrees during the day 68 to 71 at night humidity is usually about 55% but lately with this summer heat it been about 60. I have plenty of airflow. I haven’t done anything differently with them that I do anything else. Like I said I also have different strains going in the same room with no issues. Could something in veg stress them? Like topping? And they look perfectly healthy also I have no light leaks.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 7, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> We could maybe open up a thread specifically for this issue, but what's your setup, ferts etc? 6/6 has to be an issue with something other than genetics, I mean I've never experienced that even in gear that is known to be problematic with herms.


All due respect but that’s what these threads are for, washing results that aren’t favorable is disingenuous. Even if it’s stress induced, knowing that would be helpful as well as the disposition of that cross. I have a pack of those, I want to know these things!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> All due respect but that’s what these threads are for, washing results that aren’t favorable is disingenuous. Even if it’s stress induced, knowing that would be helpful as well as the disposition of that cross. I have a pack of those, I want to know these things!


All due respect, ask him on IG, he’ll talk to ya. Nobody is washing anything, we all have grower errors occasionally like this one. You are beating a dead horse trying to portray your compassionate side lol. He fucked something up, else the whole batch of those seeds sold would leave reports all over the net. Most definitely not the case.


----------



## Jostaberry (Jul 7, 2021)

Well I’m going to make a new thread about this issue so I dont over take this one, to see if I did anything wrong.., but all I know is that there was nothing in flower that could have stressed them the only thing I can think of is topping and lst in veg. Which doesn’t seem like it should be enough. Also these didn’t start throwing nanners at a random point in flower they are developing ball sacks right at the on set of buds. Which to me seems like true hermies but I don’t know.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 7, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> All due respect, ask him on IG, he’ll talk to ya. Nobody is washing anything, we all have grower errors occasionally like this one. You are beating a dead horse trying to portray your compassionate side lol. He fucked something up, else the whole batch of those seeds sold would leave reports all over the net. Most definitely not the case.


How is it respectful to tell me that! What is the thread for if not reporting grows? Also, how on earth do you know there’s errors? I would further argue that if there are errors you should help him find him instead of trashing what he has to say and telling him to post his results somewhere else as not to degrade the good results in the thread. Nope, telling me to fuck off for expressing dismay at wanting “good results only” is not respectful of my message at all. Your thin veil of “respect” over your obvious disdain is funny at best. I’m not even talking trash and you’re circling your wagon, what’s your motive?


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 7, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Anyone ever have problems with Hermies from lucky dog? I am 2 weeks into flower and looks like 5 out of 6 are throwing ball sacks. Strain is Guerrila fume btw.


I ran half a pack of Guerrilla Fume and didn’t have any issues with herm, 3 ladies and 1 male, all topped and lst. I had a different strain throw balls early on shaded lowers. Are you seeing the balls on lowers or all over? Throw up some full plant pics and pics of where the balls are. The only other thing I could think of is that you hit them with more nitrogen than they needed early on.


----------



## Jostaberry (Jul 7, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I ran half a pack of Guerrilla Fume and didn’t have any issues with herm, 3 ladies and 1 male, all topped and lst. I had a different strain throw balls early on shaded lowers. Are you seeing the balls on lowers or all over? Throw up some full plant pics and pics of where the balls are. The only other thing I could think of is that you hit them with more nitrogen than they needed early on.


They are mainly on the bottom half. There are less as you move up the plants, but I’ve found a few random here and there through out the top. Here are some pics, the plants overall look healthy to me. It’s hard to tell in the 3rd pic but there are nanners coming out of a female calyx which I thought was really strange. So I went ahead and removed all of the lower stuff and only left the top couple nodes on every branch and searched through the tops the best I could and removed anything I saw that was male. I’m gonna go through them again in a couple days see if anymore show up. Hopefully I can salvage something.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 7, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> They are mainly on the bottom half. There are less as you move up the plants, but I’ve found a few random here and there through out the top. Here are some pics, the plants overall look healthy to me. It’s hard to tell in the 3rd pic but there are nanners coming out of a female calyx which I thought was really strange. So I went ahead and removed all of the lower stuff and only left the top couple nodes on every branch and searched through the tops the best I could and removed anything I saw that was male. I’m gonna go through them again in a couple days see if anymore show up. Hopefully I can salvage something.


They look good other than the balls. I’d lay off the nitrogen a bit and monitor


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2021)

Didn’t mean to be so harsh. So much time on diff boards and so what may seem obvious to one may not be to others. Didn’t mean to snap back, is the moon close?!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 7, 2021)

I’m like, did I piss him off? No hard feelings bud!


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 8, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Anyone ever have problems with Hermies from lucky dog? I am 2 weeks into flower and looks like 5 out of 6 are throwing ball sacks. Strain is Guerrila fume btw.


I haven’t had true hermaphrodites with the two packs I ran (Schism & Hunza Valley), but the Hunzas did throw nanners late in flower (does rodelization count?). But my experience is anecdotal. Because i intentionally took another Hunza eight days AFTER the peak harvest window; no nanners.


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Jul 10, 2021)

Aren’t Chem genetics known to be finicky? Is this a real surprise to anyone? If ya don’t know Chem genetics are rough to grow, now ya know. But guess what!? Ya dial that shit in proper and you’re gonna have some straight fire on your hands. These girls can be notorious light feeders from my understanding (feel free to correct me if I’m wrong ). I also have this theory that these genetics have a long history marinating under HID lighting systems so not entirely convinced that running em under LED’s is gonna give ya desirable results

just ran out the Chem Flyer and it’s absolutely ridiculous fire .

Edit: all this to say that using “Heavy 16” nutes, might not be a stellar move either. But what the fuck do I know ?


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 12, 2021)

A week ago I started 24 Hunza Valley 91 f2s I made. 22 made it. This is a way smaller selection than I would’ve liked.. but eh. Hopefully I find some true winners to take it to f3. If not, I’ll go back to square one and hunt a couple packs of the f1s


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Jul 14, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> A week ago I started 24 Hunza Valley 91 f2s I made. 22 made it. This is a way smaller selection than I would’ve liked.. but eh. Hopefully I find some true winners to take it to f3. If not, I’ll go back to square one and hunt a couple packs of the f1s


Hell yeah!! Just popped 5 Guerilla Fume a couple weeks back and an 8 set of Sunshine Biscuits over the weekend. Got 5 of 5 on the G.F. and 5 of 8 so far on the Sunshine Biscuits (which I popped Saturday).


----------



## Jostaberry (Jul 14, 2021)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> Aren’t Chem genetics known to be finicky? Is this a real surprise to anyone? If ya don’t know Chem genetics are rough to grow, now ya know. But guess what!? Ya dial that shit in proper and you’re gonna have some straight fire on your hands. These girls can be notorious light feeders from my understanding (feel free to correct me if I’m wrong ). I also have this theory that these genetics have a long history marinating under HID lighting systems so not entirely convinced that running em under LED’s is gonna give ya desirable results
> 
> just ran out the Chem Flyer and it’s absolutely ridiculous fire .
> 
> Edit: all this to say that using “Heavy 16” nutes, might not be a stellar move either. But what the fuck do I know ?


Just curious why do you say that about heavy 16?


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Jul 16, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Just curious why do you say that about heavy 16?


I should have elaborated and spoke a little more clearly. I’m not knockin heavy 16, I’m just sayin ya shouldn’t shove heavy feed regiments down a light feeding plants throat. Which in the case of using those type of nutrient packages, it can be very easy to do. Especially when going by label recommendations and not starting low and slow.

edit (sorry for the continuous edits, my brain does weird shit): But back to the LED thing as well. I run LED’s and didn’t have issues with the Chem Flyer whatsoever (except for, I had to crank my lights down cause they couldn’t handle high micro mole ranges. There’s a real possibility that many plants in these pools may just not run “as desired” under LED’s. Just like some things rock out killer indoor and roll like shit outdoors (and vice versa).


----------



## Jahbo91 (Sep 5, 2021)

Chem fuego runs really nice under leds. I gave these a nice dose of general hydroponics and some compost tea under my roi 420. They handled the high lux really well except for the stretch. Next round I will def manage that a little more with heady defoliation and high stress training.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Sep 6, 2021)

Jahbo91 said:


> Chem fuego runs really nice under leds. I gave these a nice dose of general hydroponics and some compost tea under my roi 420. They handled the high lux really well except for the stretch. Next round I will def manage that a little more with heady defoliation and high stress training. View attachment 4980568


Beautiful work. What kinda terps you getting?


----------



## Jahbo91 (Sep 6, 2021)

Heavy chem d terps skunky and gassy with a slight touch of lemonene and pinene. Really coats the mouth and stains the nostrils.


----------



## Pi$tol (Sep 7, 2021)

Will Headies Gardens every come back 
I need some new lucky dog gear


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 7, 2021)

speakeasyseeds has Lucky Dog Seeds, as does seedsherenow


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Sep 8, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> Will Headies Gardens every come back
> I need some new lucky dog gear


What ever happened to headie? He was the only place i bought lucky dog genetics from.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 8, 2021)

Paperplanes35 said:


> What ever happened to headie? He was the only place i bought lucky dog genetics from.


He’s taking a break for family reasons


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 8, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> He’s taking a break for family reasons


I was just talking to shoe last week. He said he’s hopping to start the website back up this month with a big sale and lots of auctions. He also wants to add discord area for people to chat and talk about the hill fire testers


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 8, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> I was just talking to shoe last week. He said he’s hopping to start the website back up this month with a big sale and lots of auctions. He also wants to add discord area for people to chat and talk about the hill fire testers


That’s great news


----------



## quail333 (Sep 12, 2021)

Best wishes to Shoe, can anyone describe the smoke difference in Guerrilla Fume between a 56 and a 63 day harvest?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2021)

quail333 said:


> Best wishes to Shoe, can anyone describe the smoke difference in Guerrilla Fume between a 56 and a 63 day harvest?


Done and not done lol. I’d recommend taking it at least 65 days, if not 70+


----------



## BigRed469 (Sep 12, 2021)

I just got 4 Guerilla Fumes to sprout. Still have half a pack in the vault. Hopefully I get one male and 3 girls so I can preserve the genetics.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> I just got 4 Guerilla Fumes to sprout. Still have half a pack in the vault. Hopefully I get one male and 3 girls so I can preserve the genetics.


That’s what I did


----------



## Kndreyn (Sep 12, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> That’s what I did


I made a bunch too. I did an open pollination with three males and 4 females. I probably have a couple thousand seeds. I'm flowering a couple of them now to see how they came out. I'll let you all know how they are.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 13, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I made a bunch too. I did an open pollination with three males and 4 females. I probably have a couple thousand seeds. I'm flowering a couple of them now to see how they came out. I'll let you all know how they are.


Definitely interested in your results


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Sep 13, 2021)

I just had a clone of gorilla fume so I hit a couple smaller cuts with a puck yea male from coastal. Would have liked to had a chem something to dust em with. After growing out(not finished yet)a cut of gorilla fume I believe I’ll be getting a pack of seeds because these things are smelling awesome. And I’m not good at describing smells but they smell awesomenessly dank


----------



## Kndreyn (Sep 15, 2021)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I just had a clone of gorilla fume so I hit a couple smaller cuts with a puck yea male from coastal. Would have liked to had a chem something to dust em with. After growing out(not finished yet)a cut of gorilla fume I believe I’ll be getting a pack of seeds because these things are smelling awesome. And I’m not good at describing smells but they smell awesomenessly dank


You will love the taste of the Guerilla Fume. Reminds me of the good stuff back in the mid 70s. I'd like to know how the cross comes out with the Puck Yea. I missed out on those when they were available. I have some Dominion Stashplant, which has the Puck in it, and I have Bob Hemphill's Overkill. I'm actually flowering four of the Overkill right now.


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Sep 18, 2021)

For anyone looking for some Lucky Dog gear, Speakeasy seed bank has Chem Fuego and Schism on sale for $110 each. They're $99 if you are a VIP member.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 24, 2021)

Chem fuego in veg


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 2, 2021)

Deadication_grows said:


> Congratulations, shoe is the man!!,
> I asked skunk va what his loudest gas strain was he made and he said guerilla fume, i grabbed 10 packs


that's awesome to hear, i just ordered some


----------



## Jahbo91 (Oct 12, 2021)

Smoke Report


Breeder: _Skunk VA, Lucky Dog Seed Co. _
Strain: chem fuego
Pool: (Sour Diesel x Headband) x Chemdog 91 Bx3
Harvest Day:_ 70_
Yield: high

Grow Notes: Very vigorous strain in veg and flower. Clones propagate very well. From week 2-3 of flower expect a fair amount of stretch. At the end of week 4 the plants stood approximately 5 and a half feet tall and this was after being topped and scrogged. From week 5-7 of flower colas had tripled in size leaving the canopy scattered with spears a foot above the trellis net.

Smell: _50% pinene, 25% lemolene 25% skunk 
GreeZy like the old school sour D from back in the day. _

Taste: _very strong pinene. sour that stains and coats the nostrils. Whole joint maintains consistent flavor till the end. _

Effects: mostly uplifting sativa high you would expect. Really reminds me of the first time I smoked headband back in the day with the cerebral forehead vibe. After the pure high feeling come down no crash after 45 minutes but more body high and relaxing medicated affect.


----------



## dgarcad (Oct 13, 2021)

So Lucky Dog has the original SkunkVA Chem 91? I’m a newbie learning about genetics and just want to make sure I buy legit seeds.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Oct 13, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> So Lucky Dog has the original SkunkVA Chem 91? I’m a newbie learning about genetics and just want to make sure I buy legit seeds.


Lucky Dog is as legit as it gets when it comes to chem genetics.


----------



## dgarcad (Oct 13, 2021)

Paperplanes35 said:


> Lucky Dog is as legit as it gets when it comes to chem genetics.


Thanks brother. Planning my 2022 run. For sure need some of these.


----------



## mindriot (Oct 13, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> So Lucky Dog has the original SkunkVA Chem 91? I’m a newbie learning about genetics and just want to make sure I buy legit seeds.


 Yep Lucky Dog IS SkunkVA


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 13, 2021)

The man, the myth, the legend… hahahaha as stated, you can’t get more authentic.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 18, 2021)

Hunza valley 91 tempting my addiction, anyone had experience with it?

it’s back in stock on shn


----------



## th1986 (Oct 22, 2021)

Where's the best place to buy lucky dog seeds?


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 22, 2021)

th1986 said:


> Where's the best place to buy lucky dog seeds?


Headie Gardens once it’s back up


----------



## Jahbo91 (Oct 22, 2021)

th1986 said:


> Where's the best place to buy lucky dog seeds?


Speakeasy or breeders direct at the moment.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2021)

Speakeasy is having a 30% off Halloween sale


----------



## Zilman (Nov 10, 2021)

I want to grab some Lucky Dog Seeds.

What do you recommend?

I paid attention to the following varieties, how do they differ?: 

Chem Fuego (Sour Diesel x Headband x Chemdog91 Bx3)

Dog Patch (Chem D x Chemdog91 Bx2)

Double Krush (ChemKrush x Chemdog91 Bx2)

Guerilla Fume (SilverChem c Chemdog91 Bx3)


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 10, 2021)

Zilman said:


> I want to grab some Lucky Dog Seeds.
> 
> What do you recommend?
> 
> ...


They’re all going to be great, it just comes down to which mother influence do you want? Fuego and Fumè would be my suggestion


----------



## Zilman (Nov 10, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> They’re all going to be great, it just comes down to which mother influence do you want?


Chem Krush = SFV OG x Chem 91
SFV OG phenotype of OG Kush

Silver Chem = Silverback OG Kush x Chemdog91SkunkVA
Silverback OG Kush = Fire OG x SFV OG
Fire OG = OG Kush X SFV OG

Right?

I do not know what kind of mother I want, I have not smoked any of this. 
What difference will there be in high? 



What other strains of Lucky Dog should I pay attention to?


----------



## Zilman (Nov 10, 2021)

@idlewilder Is Chem Fuego sativa?


----------



## BigRed469 (Nov 10, 2021)

I cracked 4 Guerilla Fumes and ended up with 3 girls and a boy. Unfortunately I had to cull the male due to a lack of space. That being said the biggest and most developed one has the Chem funk I've been looking for. My answer would be grab a pack of both and you will definitely find something worthwhile.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 10, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> I cracked 4 Guerilla Fumes and ended up with 3 girls and a boy. Unfortunately I had to cull the male due to a lack of space. That being said the biggest and most developed one has the Chem funk I've been looking for. My answer would be grab a pack of both and you will definitely find something worthwhile.


Nice, i have and will pop a pack of those, keep us posted man! would love to see pictures and anything you want to share about the guerilla fume


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 10, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> Nice, i have and will pop a pack of those, keep us posted man! would love to see pictures and anything you want to share about the guerilla fume


There is a pretty intense report on the foomay in this thread. My dumbass ordered the fuaygo instead of the foomay. However i should find something special in it.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 10, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> There is a pretty intense report on the foomay in this thread. My dumbass ordered the fuaygo instead of the foomay. However i should find something special in it.


i saw the report, that's why i bought some haha


----------



## kaneboy (Nov 11, 2021)

Just finishing up a chem fuego ,be 70 days this week ,smelling really skunky ,sour and chem.
Rock sound buds very impressive, will do a final report when its dry,onto dogpatch next.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 11, 2021)

kaneboy said:


> Just finishing up a chem fuego ,be 70 days this week ,smelling really skunky ,sour and chem.
> Rock sound buds very impressive, will do a final report when its dry,onto dogpatch next.


Interesting about a high


----------



## Jahbo91 (Nov 11, 2021)

Zilman said:


> @idlewilder Is Chem Fuego sativa?


Yes very uplifting high


----------



## kaneboy (Nov 20, 2021)

Smoke report Chemfuego
70 days flower
Was grown under led lights ,first time using them .
Still not convinced better than hps but will keep playing around.
Grown in soil with perlite, soil just a mix of Coco coir .I tried greenplanet nutrients 1st time dual fuel,rezin and massive bloom.
While the chem fuego thrived with these nutes ,dynamite diesel and garlix from gu hermied ,no light leaks just must of got too stressed from the juice.
Anyhow 10 days hung then put into jars .
The taste is very lemon pinesol, with a really chem backend to it ,coats the lips and mouth.
The high is awesome ,dick in dirt instant hit ,and I really had a great time giggling like a little kid for about 1 hour.
Can only see it getting better with a proper cure,I kept 1 clone of this one to try again.
Dogpatch next and hopefully grab a pack of sunshine biscuits


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 22, 2021)

One of two Guerilla Fume phenos just started week 7 since flip.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 22, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> One of two Guerilla Fume phenos just started week 7 since flip.


keep us posted man. whats the smell of it? i grew a chem 91 cross that had 0 smell but smokes super super thick and flavorful


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 22, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> One of two Guerilla Fume phenos just started week 7 since flip.


She’s going to be tasty


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 22, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> keep us posted man. whats the smell of it? i grew a chem 91 cross that had 0 smell but smokes super super thick and flavorful


Will do. First time growing this strain, cannot get over how thick the resin is when you rub a sugar leaf. It smells acrid, the nearest to chem91 I've smelt in chem crossed street weed, so not a great benchmark.

The second pheno is shorter, darker leaves and hasn't complained once about anything. Same thick resin but a hint of lemon among the chemical smell.

I wouldn't know which one leans which way, I'll get some photos tomorrow.


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 22, 2021)

Found some from last week. Second Guerilla Fume pheno.

Hasn't missed a beat all grow, solid buds and the thick resin has a hint of lemon amongst all that chem.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 22, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Found some from last week. Second Guerilla Fume pheno.
> 
> Hasn't missed a beat all grow, solid buds and the thick resin has a hint of lemon amongst all that chem.


Both are looking good. I pulled my pack to check how many beans I have left…3. I’ve been tempted to pop them or some Chem Fuego but I need to wait and get through a couple projects first. Still running the Fumè pheno I found from my first seed pop though. She’s pretty nice


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 23, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Both are looking good. I pulled my pack to check how many beans I have left…3. I’ve been tempted to pop them or some Chem Fuego but I need to wait and get through a couple projects first. Still running the Fumè pheno I found from my first seed pop though. She’s pretty nice


Nice, I have no beans left but I do have two males, one thin leaf and one broader leaf with one leaf having 12 fingers! 

Never chucked pollen but have to do a seed increase next round with the cuts, so that will be interesting.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 23, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Nice, I have no beans left but I do have two males, one thin leaf and one broader leaf with one leaf having 12 fingers!
> 
> Never chucked pollen but have to do a seed increase next round with the cuts, so that will be interesting.


I made some f2’s as well. If you don’t want a full in splooge fest in flower, I’d recommend starting the males a couple weeks early and right before they start dropping pollen (18-21 days), stick them back in veg and they’ll continue to flower/drop pollen. Collect the pollen and dust the ladies. You can also stick the males outside too and that will keep it even cleaner inside


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 23, 2021)

Here are the two Guerilla Fume phenos. Slightly gutted I think I over watered one hence the droop in the leaves, but she's still swelling.



They are 7 weeks and 3 days since flip.
Both now have a subtle lemon smell over the chemical smell but this is only when you rub the resin, not much smell at all otherwise.

Any insights on these two phenos would be much appreciated.


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 23, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I made some f2’s as well. If you don’t want a full in splooge fest in flower, I’d recommend starting the males a couple weeks early and right before they start dropping pollen (18-21 days), stick them back in veg and they’ll continue to flower/drop pollen. Collect the pollen and dust the ladies. You can also stick the males outside too and that will keep it even cleaner inside


Many thanks, that's a great idea.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 23, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Here are the two Guerilla Fume phenos. Slightly gutted I think I over watered one hence the droop in the leaves, but she's still swelling.
> 
> View attachment 5033760View attachment 5033761View attachment 5033762View attachment 5033763
> 
> ...


Mine weren’t super loud in flower, but it had a piercing fuel smell. Cracking a jar is a different story. The pheno I kept is strong sour gas. None had any distinguishable lemon that I recall. 
You’re smaller pheno reminds me of one that I didn’t keep (clone wouldn’t root). She was very similar in effect and flavor as my keeper, but my buddy and his wife actually preferred the flavor of this one over the one I liked/kept. She was kinda ugly and a little harder to keep happy.


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 23, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Mine weren’t super loud in flower, but it had a piercing fuel smell. Cracking a jar is a different story. The pheno I kept is strong sour gas. None had any distinguishable lemon that I recall.
> You’re smaller pheno reminds me of one that I didn’t keep (clone wouldn’t root). She was very similar in effect and flavor as my keeper, but my buddy and his wife actually preferred the flavor of this one over the one I liked/kept. She was kinda ugly and a little harder to keep happy.


Not the first time I've heard that re loudness in flower compared to cracking a jar. Good for prohibition areas.

Funny that the smaller one has been a trouble free grow completely, forget it's there sometimes! Both cloned very well as well as the males.

Just out of interest, what was the smoke like? I'm growing these for a mate with a brain tumour as his tolerance has gone out the roof due to the tumour. Hoping for some chemdog potency.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 23, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Here are the two Guerilla Fume phenos. Slightly gutted I think I over watered one hence the droop in the leaves, but she's still swelling.
> 
> View attachment 5033760View attachment 5033761View attachment 5033762View attachment 5033763
> 
> ...


whoooaaa! thanks for those


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 23, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Not the first time I've heard that re loudness in flower compared to cracking a jar. Good for prohibition areas.
> 
> Funny that the smaller one has been a trouble free grow completely, forget it's there sometimes! Both cloned very well as well as the males.
> 
> ...


Potency is good but not dick in the dirt (60-65 days). I might suggest taking them a little longer (70-75) if you want a little extra kick. Smoke is full flavored, smooth and very tasty


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 23, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Potency is good but not dick in the dirt (60-65 days). I might suggest taking them a little longer (70-75) if you want a little extra kick. Smoke is full flavored, smooth and very tasty


Thank you for that, appreciated.


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 2, 2021)

Here's a comparison at 52 days Guerilla Fume pheno 1 and 2....

Pheno 1



Pheno 2




Pheno 1 started to consume itself earlier, not much smell unless you rub a sugar leaf, then it's all Chem (the lemon smell has faded).

Pheno2 has run like clockwork, just got on with it, lemon smell has also gone on a sugar leaf rub, smells almost identical to pheno1. The trics are cloudier also so this may finish earlier.

Any insights from anyone recognising these phenos would be appreciated.
Thanks for checking them out.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 2, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Here's a comparison at 52 days Guerilla Fume pheno 1 and 2....
> 
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 5039080
> ...


I’d say #1 reminds me a lot of Chem91 visually. #2 seems like a more even mix


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 2, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I’d say #1 reminds me a lot of Chem91 visually. #2 seems like a more even mix


That info is gold to me, thank you.


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 2, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Here's a comparison at 52 days Guerilla Fume pheno 1 and 2....
> 
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 5039080
> ...


those are so nice man, fuck yeah! the most flavorful weed sometimes has no smell growing and i'm thinking of a chem 91 cross ova hea


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 2, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> those are so nice man, fuck yeah! the most flavorful weed sometimes has no smell growing and i'm thinking of a chem 91 cross ova hea


Thanks man, my seed popping game was really bad a while back and these two and two males are all I got from two packs (totally my error, not the genetics!). Next run will be a seed increase hopefully.

Feel very blessed and grateful to have them. Being in the UK I've never had the pleasure of the actual Chem91 so having these from Lucky Dog is a real honour.


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 2, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Thanks man, my seed popping game was really bad a while back and these two and two males are all I got from two packs (totally my error, not the genetics!). Next run will be a seed increase hopefully.
> 
> Feel very blessed and grateful to have them. Being in the UK I've never had the pleasure of the actual Chem91 so having these from Lucky Dog is a real honour.


Use cinnamon when germinating seeds in soil, sprinkle a little over the top of the soil where the seed is, for me it solved all my germination problems


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Dec 3, 2021)

Sunshine Biscuits (Cherry AK-47 x Chemdog 91 BX3) - Chopped a week ago at day 71. Out of 8 popped I got 5 females. Can post up some more info after they’re finished up.


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Dec 3, 2021)

Couple shots of some Guerilla Fume I ran that’s in jars right now. Don’t remember if I got any end of life pics on em, but I don’t see anything in the album. ‍


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 3, 2021)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> Sunshine Biscuits (Cherry AK-47 x Chemdog 91 BX3) - Chopped a week ago at day 71. Out of 8 popped I got 5 females. Can post up some more info after they’re finished up.


hey Jamaican Dreams sweet looking end result
give us a smoke report when its dry im thinking of growing sunshine next cheers man


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Dec 3, 2021)

kaneboy said:


> hey Jamaican Dreams sweet looking end result
> give us a smoke report when its dry im thinking of growing sunshine next cheers man


Thanks for the kind words, I will definitely post up a smoke report on all 5 when they’re finished up.


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 3, 2021)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> Couple shots of some Guerilla Fume I ran that’s in jars right now. Don’t remember if I got any end of life pics on em, but I don’t see anything in the album. ‍


Superb work, thanks for posting, looking forward to a smoke report on those, you'll beat me to it by a few weeks!

How long did you run them for?


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Dec 4, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Superb work, thanks for posting, looking forward to a smoke report on those, you'll beat me to it by a few weeks!
> 
> How long did you run them for?


Thank you kindly and no worries at all. Took these to 71 days.


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 4, 2021)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> Thank you kindly and no worries at all. Took these to 71 days.


Nice one, this seems to be the consensus taking them a bit later. The pack says 8-9 weeks but from checking other growers the minimum seems to be 68 days with 70ish being the norm.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 4, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Nice one, this seems to be the consensus taking them a bit later. The pack says 8-9 weeks but from checking other growers the minimum seems to be 68 days with 70ish being the norm.


I think it also depends if it’s from seed or clone. I find that clones finish 5-10 days sooner than seed plants


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 6, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I think it also depends if it’s from seed or clone. I find that clones finish 5-10 days sooner than seed plants


Good to know, this run is from seed but have the cuts vegging also in living soil right now (this run was bottled 'organic' nutes)


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 6, 2021)

Fumè cut that I flowered in a solo cup. Day 53


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 6, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Fumè cut that I flowered in a solo cup. Day 53
> View attachment 5041515


In a solo cup?! That's skills.

I love the big round head buds it makes, they are so dense. I'm wondering if there is much shrinkage when they dry. I have an NL5 pheno that reduces drastically when dried but these GF flowers seem massive in comparison.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 6, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> In a solo cup?! That's skills.
> 
> I love the big round head buds it makes, they are so dense. I'm wondering if there is much shrinkage when they dry. I have an NL5 pheno that reduces drastically when dried but these GF flowers seem massive in comparison.


She’s pissed being in the solo but it shows the stability of the genetics, probably get an eight dry. The dried flower does reduce in size but breaks up nice


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 8, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> She’s pissed being in the solo but it shows the stability of the genetics, probably get an eight dry. The dried flower does reduce in size but breaks up nice


That's true and I heard they don't like being root bound!!

Solid genetics, hoping the smoke lives up. I've certainly not had a plant like it, the sugar leaf resin is like tar, thick and sticky.


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 11, 2021)

See 3 new strains out from Luckydog just now ,man I want them lol.
Made some rosin from my chem fuego and just tried it ,man it is so nice


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Dec 11, 2021)

kaneboy said:


> See 3 new strains out from Luckydog just now ,man I want them lol.
> Made some rosin from my chem fuego and just tried it ,man it is so nice


6 new! Looks like some real nice mash ups. 


Catahoula Chem ** NEW DROP (Triangle Kush x Chemdog Bx3)

Chem Brand ** NEW DROP ( Chem JB cut x Chemdog Bx3)

Chemnesia ** NEW DROP (Amnesia Lemon x Chemdog Bx3)

Diesel Therapy ** NEW DROP ( ECSD x Chemdog Bx3)

Gogi Dog ** NEW DROP (Gogi OG x Chemdog Bx3)

Old Yogo ** NEW DROP (88g13hp x reversed Chemdog pollen x Chemdog Bx3)


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Dec 11, 2021)

i asked luckydog which were his most potent and he responded these three.
schism, guerilla Fumè, road D.O.G.

Which one out of these three do you think is your most potent?


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 11, 2021)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> 6 new! Looks like some real nice mash ups.
> 
> 
> Catahoula Chem ** NEW DROP (Triangle Kush x Chemdog Bx3)
> ...


Awesome, thanks for posting. Having run a few bodhi 88g13 crosses, that Old Yogo looks a fire cross.


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 11, 2021)

Buzzy1969 said:


> i asked luckydog which were his most potent and he responded these three.
> schism, guerilla Fumè, road D.O.G.
> 
> Which one out of these three do you think is your most potent?


They’re mostly Chem in his crosses, so they’re going to be potent. Find your keeper, take the plants long enough, and you’ll have knockout smoke. Dog Patch is a really strong smelling one. Will churn your stomach in a decent sized room later in flower. Catahoula Chem from the new stuff should have some strong smoke too.


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 11, 2021)

Here's the two Guerilla Fume phenos at exactly 9 weeks (63 days).
Pheno 1



Pheno 2



Group shot for comparison...


Trics are pretty much all cloudy (and they are huge), no amber's and still some white pistels that increased recently. I'm aiming for 68 days but may take them longer if required. 

The smoke test will determine but I'm very excited about pheno1. Both have been amazing to grow, pheno 2 has been so clockwork I've almost not noticed her in this multi strain grow.

I didn't lollipop and I'm so glad I didn't, those small buds at the bottom are rock hard.

Thanks for checking them out.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Dec 11, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> They’re mostly Chem in his crosses, so they’re going to be potent. Find your keeper, take the plants long enough, and you’ll have knockout smoke. Dog Patch is a really strong smelling one. Will churn your stomach in a decent sized room later in flower. Catahoula Chem from the new stuff should have some strong smoke too.


Awesome, Thanks so much for the info


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 11, 2021)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> 6 new! Looks like some real nice mash ups.
> 
> 
> Catahoula Chem ** NEW DROP (Triangle Kush x Chemdog Bx3)
> ...


Is the Amnesia Lemon the Barneys strain or something else?


----------



## copkilller (Dec 11, 2021)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> 6 new! Looks like some real nice mash ups.
> 
> 
> Catahoula Chem ** NEW DROP (Triangle Kush x Chemdog Bx3)
> ...


fuck yeah, I saw a instagram post from skunk_va of a goji go pinesoul x chemdog 91 bx3
I love the pinesoul cross I'm growing (old soul) but dosent seem like he's releasing it now


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 13, 2021)

copkilller said:


> fuck yeah, I saw a instagram post from skunk_va of a goji go pinesoul x chemdog 91 bx3
> I love the pinesoul cross I'm growing (old soul) but dosent seem like he's releasing it now


breedersdirectseedco has had the new strains available for a week or two but im waiting for headie gardens or speakeasy to get the drop cause Im not trying to pay $160






Gogi Dog (Gogi OG x Chemdog Bx3)


Lucky dog seed co, skunk va, seeds




www.breedersdirectseedco.com


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 14, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> breedersdirectseedco has had the new strains available for a week or two but im waiting for headie gardens or speakeasy to get the drop cause Im not trying to pay $160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i believe speakeasy has the same price for their LuckyDog selection


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 14, 2021)

Fumè nearing the end


----------



## copkilller (Dec 14, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Fumè nearing the endView attachment 5046424


whoah ... I had chem crosses with 0 smell by the end of it's life, but the jar smell and flavor was intense, I'm saying that cause they kinda looked like this picture, does it reek?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 14, 2021)

copkilller said:


> whoah ... I had chem crosses with 0 smell by the end of it's life, but the jar smell and flavor was intense, I'm saying that cause they kinda looked like this picture, does it reek?


It’s not super loud as a live plant, but crack a jar…instantly fills the room. Super flavor if you like fuel


----------



## copkilller (Dec 14, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> It’s not super loud as a live plant, but crack a jar…instantly fills the room. Super flavor if you like fuel


good to know, i'm about to pop a pack along with some top dawg
what's the flavor like, Fuel only? any skunk or must, pine or lemon? thanks for posting this


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 14, 2021)

copkilller said:


> good to know, i'm about to pop a pack along with some top dawg
> what's the flavor like, Fuel only? any skunk or must, pine or lemon? thanks for posting this


Mostly fuel. No skunk or lemon. Like sour gas


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 17, 2021)

10 weeks tomorrow for the Guerilla Fume.
Pheno1 is achingly close, a few ambers on the top buds, lowers are all cloudy, no ambers but still putting out white pistels which I think is a trait of the 91.....should I chop now?!!


Pheno 2 is a little behind, mostly all cloudy trics, no ambers yet....


----------



## copkilller (Dec 17, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> still putting out white pistels which I think is a trait of the 91


that's what skunk_va was saying about her, that's cool these plants are probably super close to his cut. looks chunky bro good grow


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> that's what skunk_va was saying about her, that's cool these plants are probably super close to his cut. looks chunky bro good grow


Thanks bro, much appreciated info. The consensus is pheno 1 is closest to the 91 which I am stoked about. I'm running two of this cut in veg right now and one of pheno2 with a couple of males to keep the line going.


----------



## copkilller (Dec 17, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> Thanks bro, much appreciated info. The consensus is pheno 1 is closest to the 91 which I am stoked about. I'm running two of this cut in veg right now and one of pheno2 with a couple of males to keep the line going.


oh cool, i was also thinking about maybe keeping males from that guerilla fume pack (since everybody is so stoked on it) to at least collect polen and polinate a couple branches of a female, i've never done it before tho let us know what you do!


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 17, 2021)

TtZoo said:


> 10 weeks tomorrow for the Guerilla Fume.
> Pheno1 is achingly close, a few ambers on the top buds, lowers are all cloudy, no ambers but still putting out white pistels which I think is a trait of the 91.....should I chop now?!!
> View attachment 5048440
> 
> ...


Let them go another week


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> oh cool, i was also thinking about maybe keeping males from that guerilla fume pack (since everybody is so stoked on it) to at least collect polen and polinate a couple branches of a female, i've never done it before tho let us know what you do!


Do it! I did and made a few crosses and f2’s


----------



## copkilller (Dec 17, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Do it! I did and made a few crosses and f2’s


did you grow out the crosses and f2s? would love to hear about it


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> did you grow out the crosses and f2s? would love to hear about it


Sadly not yet. I’m still growing a cut from the initial seed run and want to finish off the pack to see what else is in there


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 18, 2021)

copkilller said:


> oh cool, i was also thinking about maybe keeping males from that guerilla fume pack (since everybody is so stoked on it) to at least collect polen and polinate a couple branches of a female, i've never done it before tho let us know what you do!


Will do and likewise, this will be the first time collecting pollen also.


----------



## TtZoo (Dec 18, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Let them go another week


Thank you! I suspected as much.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunshine Biscuits day 78. have a few of these going, hoping for an AK leaner


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 6, 2022)

Found a whorled polyploid (i think thats what its called) on one branch of Hunza. 
Got 7 girls from the pack. 
I've flowered this kind of mutation in the past but never saved pics. So maybe I'll keep the branch going just for some pics. Whorled flowers are too stemmy and leafy for me to smoke tho.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 6, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Found a whorled polyploid (i think thats what its called) on one branch of Hunza.
> Got 7 girls from the pack.
> I've flowered this kind of mutation in the past but never saved pics. So maybe I'll keep the branch going just for some pics. Whorled flowers are too stemmy and leafy for me to smoke tho.


Whorled Phyllotaxy. I almost had it correct. And no fault of skunkVA either.


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 18, 2022)

next round is about to kick off,on top of the dogpatch in veg and chem fuego clone im chucking sunshine biscuits and diesel therapy into the mix,so just wondering if anybody has grown d therapy and sunshine b and what they found


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Mar 14, 2022)

Lucky Dog Seeds "Dog-Head"? Is this new or an old strain. Ran across this the other day but don't see much info on it.








DOG HEAD - Old School Genetics


13 Regular seeds Headband x ChemDog 91 bx4 Hybrid 56 - 63 days Yield: High Limited strain from Skunk VA




www.old-school-genetics.com


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hunza Valley going into flower. 9 of 12 seeds were female, off to a good start.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 14, 2022)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Lucky Dog Seeds "Dog-Head"? Is this new or an old strain. Ran across this the other day but don't see much info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be new, male is Chemdog Bx4, his previous crosses are either bx2 or bx3, looks like a great cross tho! Loompa's Headband is an amazing OG cut


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Mar 15, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Gotta be new, male is Chemdog Bx4, his previous crosses are either bx2 or bx3, looks like a great cross tho! Loompa's Headband is an amazing OG cut


Got this message back from Lucky Dog Seed Co. about that DOG HEAD when i asked if it was new:
"no. It was a one. Time. Release from 2019. I lost the father during a blackout due to wild fires "


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 21, 2022)

I read the entire thread and never seen a smoke report on DOG PATCH!!! Has anyone smoked her yet?!


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 21, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Dog Patch got chopped this morning (day 67 12/12) View attachment 4735339 Not the best pic bc I was in a hurry


So how'd that dog patch smoke turn out?!


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 22, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> So how'd that dog patch smoke turn out?!


 My bad!! It was good! The flavor was chem...like swimming pool chlorine, doesn't sound that good, but I like the chem. The high was a functional sativa (uplifting mood, not drowsy...but not racy either) for the daytime. It was a while back but I do still remember that plant. I think I have a pretty good cannagraphic memory. The plant grew real branchy and floppy. Needed a lot of support. I actually popped another (just one) and it was a male that I didn't keep. So I'm planning on popping another couple in the near future, I'll make sure to post what happens then.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 22, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> I read the entire thread and never seen a smoke report on DOG PATCH!!! Has anyone smoked her yet?!








Lucky Dog Seed Co.


Here's a shot of Double Krush (Chem Krush x Chemdog 91 bx2) at Day 10 of 12/12. Can't wait to try all the different phenos and find the Queen.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## trashsstash (Mar 23, 2022)

TtZoo said:


> Thank you! I suspected as much.


How do they smoke?


----------



## TtZoo (Mar 26, 2022)

trashsstash said:


> How do they smoke?


Sorry for the long post.....

Guerilla Fume pheno 1

Above is the 2nd run of pheno1 (GF1) at just over 10 weeks, very close to chop. Previously took her 10.5 weeks.

After 8 weeks cure the smell on this is one is kind of body odour with something else, very 'human like'. Like we are meant to consume it!

This is the MSG of pot! It has the most incredible moreish taste that genuinely tastes like monosodium glutamate along with something earthy.

The high is a proper stone, I use a Mighty vape and found the best build up was 180c then 195c then 205c.

The high comes on quick and sticks you to the couch while filling the mind with a grounded euphoria. Nice even amount of body and mind.

Makes you just want to be nice to people.

Lasts a while, yet to find a ceiling unless you count sleep!

There's a very 'healing' feel to this pheno, it just feels good for you, over the whole body and mind. After years of smoking (only about 3 years of growing) this is some of the nicest weed I've vaped. 

Incredible to think that I fucked up germination (newbie errors) and ended up buying two packs of which these two females and two males were the only thing I got to grow (learnt lessons now, it wasn't the genetics, definitely me).

GF2

This is 2nd run of the 2nd pheno (GF2) at 10 weeks, not ready, may push this one to 11 or even 12, you'll see why below....

Tried this one after only 2 weeks cure and it sends you stratospheric, mainly a mind high, but very very strong. First run was taken at 11 weeks and it was possibly too early. 

Had the potential of heart racing but friends loved it and thought it was my best work, gave most of it away to friends (one has a brain tumour and it helped with the brain fog).

But, because I gave most of it away, it didn't get the full cure and I was just left with popcorn.

Vaping the popcorn buds after 8 weeks cure the high was mainly cerebral, euphoric and beautifully strong (strongest weed I've grown) but still a little 'keep you up' which is not my thing (only vape in evening after work). That could have been down to scrappy popcorn buds being all I had left.

So GF2 has massive potential aswell.

Going to run 2nd run GF2 for 11 or 12 weeks (it's a cut so may finish quicker than the first run meaning 11 weeks is technically longer than the first run 11 week). Don't know for sure.

I dusted a branch of each with the best of two males (first time doing this). Have a very pregnant GF1 branch, no sign on the GF2 so may not have taken. The selected male had crazy branching, super tight nodes and reeked of chem.

So amazingly the only two females are two keepers, both providing different effects. 

Very grateful to Skunk_VA, proper medicine.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 26, 2022)

TtZoo said:


> I dusted a branch of each with the best of two males (first time doing this). Have a very pregnant GF1 branch, no sign on the GF2 so may not have taken. The selected male had crazy branching, super tight nodes and reeked of chem.


awesome man, thanks for the great report on this one, i just popped a pack of them too, 5 females and i kept a male


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Apr 2, 2022)

Just finished SkunkVA’s PotCast episode and I immediately bought Guerilla Fumé. What a legend.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 3, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Just finished SkunkVA’s PotCast episode and I immediately bought Guerilla Fumé. What a legend.


Excellent choice


----------



## ButNotToday (Apr 3, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Just finished SkunkVA’s PotCast episode and I immediately bought Guerilla Fumé. What a legend.


I did the exact same thing earlier last week. Weird


----------



## TtZoo (Apr 4, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Just finished SkunkVA’s PotCast episode and I immediately bought Guerilla Fumé. What a legend.


Nice work. The man is a legend. I don't know why his gear doesn't sell out so quick. They are stunning plants to grow.


----------



## venom#kc (Apr 4, 2022)

maybe expensive... 160/13 seeds


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Apr 4, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> maybe expensive... 160/13 seeds



Lucky Dog Seed Co​$100 per pack​
Headie Gardens April Newsletter : April Sales in honor of 4/20 (sales last until April 22nd at midnight)


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Apr 4, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> maybe expensive... 160/13 seeds


$10/seed is a great price for his work, given it’s with the real Chem. It’s midrange I’d say compared to the hype out there with the Cookies line


----------



## venom#kc (Apr 4, 2022)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Lucky Dog Seed Co​$100 per pack​
> Headie Gardens April Newsletter : April Sales in honor of 4/20 (sales last until April 22nd at midnight)


can you give me a link?
i m international and only credit card.
for this price i say good.



Lambda Genetics said:


> $10/seed is a great price for his work, given it’s with the real Chem. It’s midrange I’d say compared to the hype out there with the Cookies line


 if i want cookie i go true canna. i don't tell the work but if he will make 10/80 it s better


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Apr 4, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> can you give me a link?
> i m international and only credit card.
> for this price i say good.
> 
> ...








Lucky Dog Seed Company – Headie Gardens







headiegardens.com


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 4, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> can you give me a link?
> i m international and only credit card.
> for this price i say good.


Headie Gardens is accepting cash only.


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 11, 2022)

Pulled the trigger and got a pack of Chem brand jb cut ,anyone got this one growing yet?


----------



## copkilller (Apr 12, 2022)

kaneboy said:


> Pulled the trigger and got a pack of Chem brand jb cut ,anyone got this one growing yet?


nah but i grew a JB cut cross, bodhi's clusterfunk, it was amazing! beefy plant and really flavorful weed


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 13, 2022)

hey friends; since we're on the topic... anyone know what the JB chem cut is? ive heard a few things but it's hard for me to accept any of what i heard because they're so diametrically opposite and far off from the skva chem 91 (aka THE chemdog 91 cut)... i went ahead and some clusterfunk anyways cuz of the [email protected]##$##$% guy (see above) but i when i saw skunkva breeding to it as well it piqued my interest even more so... have a good one peeps


----------



## angelhead (Apr 13, 2022)

LunarMOG said:


> hey friends; since we're on the topic... anyone know what the JB chem cut is? ive heard a few things but it's hard for me to accept any of what i heard because they're so diametrically opposite and far off from the skva chem 91 (aka THE chemdog 91 cut)... i went ahead and some clusterfunk anyways cuz of the [email protected]##$##$% guy (see above) but i when i saw skunkva breeding to it as well it piqued my interest even more so... have a good one peeps


I heard some speculation that it may be a Diesel or Super Skunk type.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 14, 2022)

Anyone grow out the Road Dog?


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 14, 2022)

LunarMOG said:


> hey friends; since we're on the topic... anyone know what the JB chem cut is? ive heard a few things but it's hard for me to accept any of what i heard because they're so diametrically opposite and far off from the skva chem 91 (aka THE chemdog 91 cut)... i went ahead and some clusterfunk anyways cuz of the [email protected]##$##$% guy (see above) but i when i saw skunkva breeding to it as well it piqued my interest even more so... have a good one peeps


As far as I know it’s the cut Joe Brand gave Bodhi. Bodhi than ran it alongside a Chem 91 from Caleb/Nspecta/CSI and came to the conclusion what Joe Brand gave him was mislabeled and was actually a Rez Sour D clone.


----------



## Cookie Chris Genetics (Apr 15, 2022)

ButNotToday said:


> I did the exact same thing earlier last week. Weird


That's how I bought mine!


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 15, 2022)

So looking around jb cut is


LunarMOG said:


> hey friends; since we're on the topic... anyone know what the JB chem cut is? ive heard a few things but it's hard for me to accept any of what i heard because they're so diametrically opposite and far off from the skva chem 91 (aka THE chemdog 91 cut)... i went ahead and some clusterfunk anyways cuz of the [email protected]##$##$% guy (see above) but i when i saw skunkva breeding to it as well it piqued my interest even more so... have a good one peeps


Looking at skunk va's instragram it has in comments that jbs cut is actually a sour d cut ,dont know what's fact or fiction, looks awesome all the same and can't wait to give it a go,would love to know where Joe's cut is from and how it's interlinked in chemdog lore


----------



## ButNotToday (Apr 16, 2022)

kaneboy said:


> So looking around jb cut is
> 
> Looking at skunk va's instragram it has in comments that jbs cut is actually a sour d cut ,dont know what's fact or fiction, looks awesome all the same and can't wait to give it a go,would love to know where Joe's cut is from and how it's interlinked in chemdog lore


Pretty sure they talk about the JB cut in this podcast. https://breederssyndicate.com/episodes/chem-101-the-history-of-chemdog/

If you are interested in chemdog lore its a great episode.


----------



## copkilller (Apr 17, 2022)

Speaking of chem JB cut here's the bodhi's cluster funk (chem JB cut x 88g13hp) the cured bud smelled exactly like lawry's seasoning salt and taste like deep rich blueberries cheesecake, very sweet, people wouldn't believe i grew it, it was so good 
dense pehno



"spikey" pheno (the better one)


anyways, i would absolutely grow out chem brand from skunk_va


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 18, 2022)

[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the


ButNotToday said:


> Pretty sure they talk about the JB cut in this podcast. https://breederssyndicate.com/episodes/chem-101-the-history-of-chemdog/
> 
> If you are interested in chemdog lore its a great episode.


Thanks ButNotToday ,just listened to this podcast ,wow was really enjoyable listening to this chemdog podcast lots of info I've never heard of cheers man


----------



## Boosky (Apr 22, 2022)

Got Guerilla Fume and Chem Fuego ordered up. First time for Lucky Dog genetics and I feel privileged. Been waiting patiently for them to go on sale so I am super excited. Might have to put a couple others on hold when they get here. Thank you Headiegardens!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 23, 2022)

Breedersdirectseedco still has their sale going if anyone was looking for some Lucky Dog

40% off code = Skunkva40


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 25, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Breedersdirectseedco still has their sale going if anyone was looking for some Lucky Dog
> 
> 40% off code = Skunkva40


Would definitely consider it...if I hadn't already spent more on 420 sales than I should have.


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 25, 2022)

Sunshine biscuit and diesel therapy vegging 3 weeks under t5s


----------



## ButNotToday (Apr 25, 2022)

Very jealous of the diesel therapy.


----------



## Coldnasty (Apr 25, 2022)

Threw down some Hunza 91, high hopes Report coming in due time.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 25, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Threw down some Hunza 91, high hopes Report coming in due time.


Take clones...
Chopping my hunzas tomorrow. I already took down 2 fast finishers. Good shit in all of them. Heavy yields in 8-9wks.
Fast 2 were a mocha bubba-ish that smells like straight coffee when burnt
&
a loud chemmy paint thinner.
Heavy body stone from both.
The others coming down are chemmy & bubba-ish except for one extra frosty pheno that smells really strong caryophyllene (black pepper).


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 26, 2022)

Hunzas getting a long night sleep before chop. 
After getting to know them better I'm also smelling chlorine/solvent/chem,
one blackpepper/mossy, fresh coffee skunk/skunked beer, 
and one garlicky/mocha.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 26, 2022)

Oh and they stretch. I read somewhere that they wouldn't and thats wrong. 
They were topped at 16" a week before flip. And finished up just under 48" with two tops per plant.


----------



## bts327 (May 8, 2022)

mindriot said:


> Sunshine Biscuits day 78. have a few of these going, hoping for an AK leaner
> 
> View attachment 5057010


How did these turn out?


----------



## Vonkins (Jun 7, 2022)

I need something very potent that can hang with my Skywalker og, gmo, gdp. I'm possibly gonna replace sugar punch and kosher kush. I need the best indica dominant strain lucky dog has to replace kosher kush and their top sativa dominant to replace sugar punch. Thought very hard about getting super lemon haze to replace SP.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 8, 2022)

Didn’t take long. Seen new chuckers and one has dogpatch as a daddy and one has chem fuego lol.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 8, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> I need something very potent that can hang with my Skywalker og, gmo, gdp. I'm possibly gonna replace sugar punch and kosher kush. I need the best indica dominant strain lucky dog has to replace kosher kush and their top sativa dominant to replace sugar punch. Thought very hard about getting super lemon haze to replace SP.


Chasca for a sativa


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hunza Valley for Indica. Durban Thai High Flyer cross for Sativa.


----------



## quail333 (Jun 9, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Hunza Valley for Indica. Durban Thai High Flyer cross for Sativa.


How do you compare Hunza Valley with Guerrilla Fume'?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Ive not grown Guerrilla Fume.

I assume the Silver Chem is Super Siver Haze x Chem91 on the female side.

Skelly Hashplant is the female side of Hunza valley. 

I myself am partial to anything that has the Skelly Hashplant in it. Skelly HP is considered one of, if not the most sought after of all the Hashplant clones. Its been around since 1989, and came from Nevils Hashplant, which was Pacific Northwest Hashplant x PNWHP/NL1/ He took the PNWHP/NL1 Male, and then backcrossed it to the clone only PNWHP.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 9, 2022)

Have asked a few times, skunkva says the fume is most potent. I see pbud mike state today along with a pic of puck s1 dried bud, that he had the cut since 86 and he give to a couple folks including Bob H. Man, I’d like to be in that loop!


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 9, 2022)

Guerrilla Fumè is the bomb. It tastes so good and is pretty uniform across the board. If you want a super potent and tasty Chem then go with Fumè. If you want a HP cross then go with Hunza


----------



## angelhead (Jun 9, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive not grown Guerrilla Fume.
> 
> I assume the Silver Chem is Super Siver Haze x Chem91 on the female side.
> 
> ...


Silver Chem is NOT SSH x 91.

It's a Chem-OG cross of some kind.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 9, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Silver Chem is NOT SSH x 91.
> 
> It's a Chem-OG cross of some kind.


Correct. Silver Chem is Silverback OG Kush x Chemdog 91 (reversed) … though the description I read had those in the opposite order. But I assume the reversed Chem 91 is the pollen donor.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 10, 2022)

Silverback if sfv x fire og, right?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 10, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Silverback if sfv x fire og, right?


That was the agreed upon lineage in the ICMag Silverback OG thread.


----------



## Vonkins (Jun 11, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Guerrilla Fumè is the bomb. It tastes so good and is pretty uniform across the board. If you want a super potent and tasty Chem then go with Fumè. If you want a HP cross then go with Hunza


That's the answer I've been looking for. I messaged skunk VA and he recommended guerilla fume and dog patch. Wonder which of those 2 is top dawg


----------



## angelhead (Jun 11, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> That's the answer I've been looking for. I messaged skunk VA and he recommended guerilla fume and dog patch. Wonder which of those 2 is top dawg


Yeah my understanding of his recommendation of those two is that they are the closest to the 91 in seed form.


----------



## Vonkins (Jun 15, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Yeah my understanding of his recommendation of those two is that they are the closest to the 91 in seed form.


I wonder what's the difference between the 2. Taste and potency wise. I'd assume they'd be extremely similar. Also heard Chem fuego is one of his flagship strains also


----------



## angelhead (Jun 15, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> I wonder what's the difference between the 2. Taste and potency wise. I'd assume they'd be extremely similar. Also heard Chem fuego is one of his flagship strains also


If I had to guess, I'd speculate that the Dog Patch widens the pool quite a bit with those D genetics in there along with the 91's.

Yeah Fuego looks amazing too.

With D and Sour Diesel in the Dog Patch and Fuego along with the 91, we're getting some Super Skunk and Diesel in there. A fantastic combo, of course, but I imagine that would be further from the 91.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 16, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Have asked a few times, skunkva says the fume is most potent. I see pbud mike state today along with a pic of puck s1 dried bud, that he had the cut since 86 and he give to a couple folks including Bob H. Man, I’d like to be in that loop!


I think someone has dates wrong. The Puck, aka Skelly Hashplant wasnt found until 1989, along with her sister, Cuddlefish Hashplant. Puck came from Nevils Hashplant.

The Pacific Northwest Hashplant was around then, and is the Mother of Puck/Skelly.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 16, 2022)

Here


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 16, 2022)

Maybe the p in pbud is code for puck? Now, that’d be wild!


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Jun 17, 2022)

So after looking through this thread and taking people’s advice on guérilla fume i was very disappointed with the smoke. Popped a full pack and ended up with 6 beautiful females with crazy big nuggets. A lot of stretch on these girls fo sho though. 2 of them tasted like pine (yuk). 2 others were decent smoke (nothing to rave about) with one having a bit of a gas taste but very faint. Another one was nothing special and the last one had a perticular taste but nothing fancy. So basically there was no kush taste and practically no gas either. Tomorrow I’ll be testing the 7 chem fuego to see what the hype is all about but i gotta tell ya. The internet is the perfect place to hype up strains and after spending 10000$ on seeds In the past 20 years... i lost a lot of money lol. Recently tried one of the last packs of BOGs sour bubble and lsd. I gotta say, omg i cant believe he smoked his sour bubble for pretty much his entire lifetime. Another real disappointment.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 18, 2022)

Ime sour bubble changed. I had bx3 in 2006 and it was short plants with super dense potent bud. I lost that to the police and around 2011-2012 i got another pack and ended up with a more stretchy branched pheno that was absolute fire. I think i lost that one to mites or something. Then a couple years later I got another pack and the plants seemed way different, not one keeper.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 18, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> So after looking through this thread and taking people’s advice on guérilla fume i was very disappointed with the smoke. Popped a full pack and ended up with 6 beautiful females with crazy big nuggets. A lot of stretch on these girls fo sho though. 2 of them tasted like pine (yuk). 2 others were decent smoke (nothing to rave about) with one having a bit of a gas taste but very faint. Another one was nothing special and the last one had a perticular taste but nothing fancy. So basically there was no kush taste and practically no gas either. Tomorrow I’ll be testing the 7 chem fuego to see what the hype is all about but i gotta tell ya. The internet is the perfect place to hype up strains and after spending 10000$ on seeds In the past 20 years... i lost a lot of money lol. Recently tried one of the last packs of BOGs sour bubble and lsd. I gotta say, omg i cant believe he smoked his sour bubble for pretty much his entire lifetime. Another real disappointment.


so how was the Chem Fuego?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 18, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> So after looking through this thread and taking people’s advice on guérilla fume i was very disappointed with the smoke. Popped a full pack and ended up with 6 beautiful females with crazy big nuggets. A lot of stretch on these girls fo sho though. 2 of them tasted like pine (yuk). 2 others were decent smoke (nothing to rave about) with one having a bit of a gas taste but very faint. Another one was nothing special and the last one had a perticular taste but nothing fancy. So basically there was no kush taste and practically no gas either. Tomorrow I’ll be testing the 7 chem fuego to see what the hype is all about but i gotta tell ya. The internet is the perfect place to hype up strains and after spending 10000$ on seeds In the past 20 years... i lost a lot of money lol. Recently tried one of the last packs of BOGs sour bubble and lsd. I gotta say, omg i cant believe he smoked his sour bubble for pretty much his entire lifetime. Another real disappointment.


What’s some non disappointments for ya? I think it might be just a different strokes thing


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 18, 2022)

The chem fuego I have is really awesome .
People's own experiences is great to read and learn from,not everyone gets the same overall results but keep looking im sure it's hiding somewhere ,that's the joy of growing .


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ok so here’s the chem fuego verdict.
Got 7 ladies out of a full pack.
4 of em tastes like pine (yuk) 
1 of em had nearly no taste at all
1 of them was decent but nothing fancy.
And the last one was keeper i guess. Very earthy smoke and kind of gassy but nothing to go crazy about. I got a crazy rainbow candy tasting mac and cheese from cap though. Now thats a keeper my friends. What’s up with all the damn piney supposedly kush strains out there like the commerce city kush from rare dankness. Really feels like im smoking a pine tree. Yuk.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 21, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I think someone has dates wrong. The Puck, aka Skelly Hashplant wasnt found until 1989, along with her sister, Cuddlefish Hashplant. Puck came from Nevils Hashplant.
> 
> The Pacific Northwest Hashplant was around then, and is the Mother of Puck/Skelly.


You didn’t have to get mad . Just postin truths


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 21, 2022)

Not mad dude. Duke Diamond told me it was found in 1989. It would take alot more than simple bullshit about when a plant was found to get me mad. Ive got a long fuse. Im just going by what I was always told. and then confirmed by Duke Diamond. Cuddlefish Hashplant, which is Skellys sister, was also found in 89 is the story I heard on that cut.
He said either Rob Carney, or a guy nicknamed Lurch had the seeds. They were brought back in 88 from Amsterdam, and one of their girlfriends hid them in her sweater, and were popped either then or 89. And then the Skelly was found in 89.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 21, 2022)

Well, the dates off but the info is same. So at least we clear on that. Did you ask Bob H or Duke lately if Pbud is correct or lying or if a stoners memory has the dates off a lil, it’s no biggie it’s the same info. I doubt I hear back, but I asked pbudmike bout the cuddlefish. And then I asked him to clarify the info.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 21, 2022)

I spoke with Duke Damond 2 days ago, and that was the info he gave me. I also contacted Rob Carney 2 days ago on Facebook, but never got an answer back.
I would never call the guy out for lying. People can make honest mistakes, and I will always give most people the benefit of the doubt, unless they have a known history of lying. Id never call someone out unless I knew they were 100% lying. I dont think Pbud is lying.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 21, 2022)

Me neither. Nor any others, long time to keep things straight. Can you imagine being in that loop since the 80s? Priceless


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 21, 2022)

Ive not been in the direct loop since the 80s, but I did start buying seeds as soon as Nevil, and SSSC, and a few others started selling them. Ive been smoking since 1966. My older sisters boyfriend used to get me stoned when I was 8 years old. Did my first LSD when I was 12. Grew my first plants in 1972. Bought the first HID made for growing when they came out around 77-78. The first one that came out was from the Navy Subs. They would stay under water for months, and grew their own veggies. The bulb was really fragile, and they wouldnt warranty it upon shipping, so it was a crap shoot if it made it to you in operating order. Not long after that, they came out with the Super Nova. Both were 1000w Halides. I also did 7 years federal prison, and 5 years supervised release with the feds for indoor cultivation from 1997-2009.. Partner ratted on me, and I got caught will over 1000 clones.. Sentence was 10-Life, and a 3-5 MILLION $$$$ Fine, which was waived., but they can fudge with the time, and supervised release. I did more time than Todd McCormick. Im also in a worse state then him. Im in Ky. The worst of the worst. I got a felony conviction for 7 grams of weed in 89, and got a 15 months sentence, and served 12 months with good time.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 21, 2022)

Pbud says the seeds were popped 86-87 and named puck in 89, but it’s always skelly to him. I’m waitin on cuddlefish info. You have most def paid your dues brother, most young new wave of growers barely smoke, let alone live the walk and talk like you have.


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 23, 2022)

Sunshine biscuits 1st pic diesel therapy 2nd pic
2nd week into flower
canna terra soil
greenplanet dual fuel,rezin,massive bloom nutes


----------



## Coldnasty (Jun 28, 2022)

Attached are photos of the Hunza Valley 91 @ mid flower. Two ladies came from what I popped each unique. The first labeled #1( lol of course) had more stretch, little lankier. The leaves are longer, more thin and have that chem thing where they separate near where they join at the petiole. The petiole also are unique on this plant. Long like the hashplant crosses I have grown in the past but exceptional. Even the sucker branches at mid plant are throwing them( I have never grown a plant that has done that in my life so) The buds are spear shaped and look like they will retain that. Smell is just developing, will report back with smoke report. #2 is a little shorter, more compact. Leaves are shorter, more wide leaf with no separation. Buds are rounded on top, really uniform. There is no sucker branching like the #1. Just tight bud sites. Smell is same to me as the other rn and not very prominent, I do expect this to change of course. I have attached photos of the two. Super excited for these man, I just can’t tell you. And oh yeah that one guy was spot on, mine stretched pretty dang good lol.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 1, 2022)

i got 5 different guerilla fume, i think this is only pictures of 2 of 'em tho, they are vigorous as hell, big, dense, i'm shooting for day 70 this is day ... 59?


----------



## angelhead (Jul 1, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> View attachment 5157535View attachment 5157536View attachment 5157537View attachment 5157538View attachment 5157539View attachment 5157542View attachment 5157543View attachment 5157544
> 
> i got 5 different guerilla fume, i think this is only pictures of 2 of 'em tho, they are vigorous as hell, big, dense, i'm shooting for day 70 this is day ... 59?


Very nice.

They look so much like the 91. What kind of smells are ya getting?


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 1, 2022)

angelhead said:


> They look so much like the 91. What kind of smells are ya getting?


yeah they look a like, the 91 still looks better tho, less hair more swole, the smell is like a rubber fire, but it changes


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 11, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Attached are photos of the Hunza Valley 91 @ mid flower. Two ladies came from what I popped each unique. The first labeled #1( lol of course) had more stretch, little lankier. The leaves are longer, more thin and have that chem thing where they separate near where they join at the petiole. The petiole also are unique on this plant. Long like the hashplant crosses I have grown in the past but exceptional. Even the sucker branches at mid plant are throwing them( I have never grown a plant that has done that in my life so) The buds are spear shaped and look like they will retain that. Smell is just developing, will report back with smoke report. #2 is a little shorter, more compact. Leaves are shorter, more wide leaf with no separation. Buds are rounded on top, really uniform. There is no sucker branching like the #1. Just tight bud sites. Smell is same to me as the other rn and not very prominent, I do expect this to change of course. I have attached photos of the two. Super excited for these man, I just can’t tell you. And oh yeah that one guy was spot on, mine stretched pretty dang good lol. View attachment 5155915View attachment 5155915View attachment 5155916View attachment 5155917View attachment 5155918


 Update…. The #1 plant is beefing out some really amazing colas. No bloom boosters, this is just what she’s doing in my garden. The smells are coming through, chlorine mixed with basement danky/ mildewy, not in a bad way yet still in a very strong way. The # 2 plant smells more to the danky/basement and less to the chemical side. Buds are thick and nugged up. Both looking dank asf though and excited for these last weeks to pass. Attached in order #1 with the thicky colas, then # 1,2 out of the hps ( rare chance lul) Really excited I can’t really explain how excited I am actually lol. These things reek


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Jul 17, 2022)

Turns out my cousin and his friend really liked the chem fuego strain that tasted earthy. I liked it too but not an all time favourite like a bubba kush or something. Not the greatest yielder and one of the worst hash makers i’ve had in a long time. I might try his dog patch next. Lucky dog used the F2s for this strain. Hoping i get less piney taste than his F3s.
Closest thing to the real chem D I’ll ever get. I wonder why lucky dog would use chem 91 in all his crosses as the chem D is much more superior in terms of taste, smell and structure


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Jul 17, 2022)

And it’s a shitload better for extraction too.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 17, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> And it’s a shitload better for extraction too.


I wish I could say, I’ve never had the real 91 or D though I’ve been cheifing a hot minute lol. Hoping to get a little taste out of these Hunza and I gotta say. They smelling like a nasty chlorine basement. Hyped


----------



## angelhead (Jul 18, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> Turns out my cousin and his friend really liked the chem fuego strain that tasted earthy. I liked it too but not an all time favourite like a bubba kush or something. Not the greatest yielder and one of the worst hash makers i’ve had in a long time. I might try his dog patch next. Lucky dog used the F2s for this strain. Hoping i get less piney taste than his F3s.
> Closest thing to the real chem D I’ll ever get. I wonder why lucky dog would use chem 91 in all his crosses as the chem D is much more superior in terms of taste, smell and structure


In interviews, Skunk VA's mentioned that he prefers the 91 to the D. Just personal preference I guess!

You could look into D S1s from CSI if you wanted.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> I wish I could say, I’ve never had the real 91 or D though I’ve been cheifing a hot minute lol. Hoping to get a little taste out of these Hunza and I gotta say. They smelling like a nasty chlorine basement. Hyped


There is a reason the D is the GOAT lol from pbud to chem to skunkva whenever pbud or someone posts a dang warehouse grow that beautiful on IG. The d checks all the boxes for me, having said that I like the 91 too it’s a lil more electric to me. I have dogpatch, waiting for a sale lol to get that hunza valley or the catahoulathingie. Leaning towards that hashplant cross.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2022)

angelhead said:


> In interviews, Skunk VA's mentioned that he prefers the 91 to the D. Just personal preference I guess!
> 
> You could look into D S1s from CSI if you wanted.


I have 3 packs of those left, I found better representation in one pack I already popped of csi , than a couple cuts I acquired before the virus. Schwaggy gifted one that was legit, the ones I bought I suspect were pheno hunted stuff from packs of DD, etc. but you can tell the diff. 2010 cut goin around Salem, Molalla, andPtown was the shit.


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 18, 2022)

Diesel therapy 1st
Sunshine biscuits 2nd around 5 weeks flower
D therapy is straight lemon smelling
Biscuits is a skunky diesel reek
very impressed with both


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Jul 18, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> There is a reason the D is the GOAT lol from pbud to chem to skunkva whenever pbud or someone posts a dang warehouse grow that beautiful on IG. The d checks all the boxes for me, having said that I like the 91 too it’s a lil more electric to me. I have dogpatch, waiting for a sale lol to get that hunza valley or the catahoulathingie. Leaning towards that hashplant cross.


Headiegardens has all their lucky dog @ $100 and hunza valley is in stock.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jul 18, 2022)

Uppermidwestperson said:


> Headiegardens has all their lucky dog @ $100 and hunza valley is in stock.


Tell the whole world why don't you. Sheesh


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 18, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Tell the whole world why don't you. Sheesh


Lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2022)

Uppermidwestperson said:


> Headiegardens has all their lucky dog @ $100 and hunza valley is in stock.


Thanks


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Jul 18, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Tell the whole world why don't you. Sheesh


I know I know


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 27, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> I wish I could say, I’ve never had the real 91 or D though I’ve been cheifing a hot minute lol. Hoping to get a little taste out of these Hunza and I gotta say. They smelling like a nasty chlorine basement. Hyped


 Getting sexy….


----------



## angelhead (Aug 1, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> i got 5 different guerilla fume, i think this is only pictures of 2 of 'em tho, they are vigorous as hell, big, dense, i'm shooting for day 70 this is day ... 59?


How did these go? Smoked 'em yet?


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 1, 2022)

angelhead said:


> How did these go? Smoked 'em yet?


There’s a long thread on Overgrow about the fume, check it out. Pretty much says it’s the fire though


----------



## angelhead (Aug 1, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> There’s a long thread on Overgrow about the fume, check it out. Pretty much says it’s the fire though


Ah I could only find the Lucky Dog Seed thread. Is there one dedicated to the Fume? Much appreciated!


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 5, 2022)

angelhead said:


> Ah I could only find the Lucky Dog Seed thread. Is there one dedicated to the Fume? Much appreciated!


Sorry man, that was the one I was talking about. Some good info in that thread though.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 6, 2022)

angelhead said:


> How did these go? Smoked 'em yet?


i posted a pheno hunt where i grew 5 female guerilla fume's on overgrow, but i posted those on here too, anyways here's some pictures the pre-cure smoke report is pretty much this, best weed i've ever grown, my mind is BLOWN it's so good, they are all very vigorous and uniform, high yield, the taste varies from drinking the perfectly sweet, top shelf rye old fashioned, by a campfire, in a pine tree and cedar forest after rain, and someone's using a chainsaw down the way and you can smell the sweet 2stroke exhaust in the air, or home depot lumber yard fresh cut wood, with black licorice and caramel (but that flavor in the old fashioned already haha) it's extremely flavorful, they all have those flavors in there but different concentration of each, the taste lingers for a easy 20 minutes, think of a super piney/gassy OG that's just totally perfect, oh and the high is a heavy heavy warm blanket and a shot of heroin, very relaxing and good feeling, the most potent i've grown by far, i've never been so happy about a strain, *skunk_va released his secret sauce!!*

guerilla fume #1


guerilla fume #2

guerilla fume #3

guerilla fume #4


guerilla fume #5


all keepers


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 6, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> i posted a pheno hunt where i grew 5 female guerilla fume's on overgrow, but i posted those on here too, anyways here's some pictures the pre-cure smoke report is pretty much this, best weed i've ever grown, my mind is BLOWN it's so good, they are all very vigorous and uniform, high yield, the taste varies from drinking the perfectly sweet, top shelf rye old fashioned, by a campfire, in a pine tree and cedar forest after rain, and someone's using a chainsaw down the way and you can smell the sweet 2stroke exhaust in the air, or home depot lumber yard fresh cut wood, with black licorice and caramel (but that flavor in the old fashioned already haha) it's extremely flavorful, they all have those flavors in there but different concentration of each, the taste lingers for a easy 20 minutes, think of a super piney/gassy OG that's just totally perfect, oh and the high is a heavy heavy warm blanket and a shot of heroin, very relaxing and good feeling, the most potent i've grown by far, i've never been so happy about a strain, *skunk_va released his secret sauce!!*
> 
> guerilla fume #1
> View attachment 5176221View attachment 5176222
> ...


That’s probably the best smoke report I have ever read


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 6, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> i posted a pheno hunt where i grew 5 female guerilla fume's on overgrow, but i posted those on here too, anyways here's some pictures the pre-cure smoke report is pretty much this, best weed i've ever grown, my mind is BLOWN it's so good, they are all very vigorous and uniform, high yield, the taste varies from drinking the perfectly sweet, top shelf rye old fashioned, by a campfire, in a pine tree and cedar forest after rain, and someone's using a chainsaw down the way and you can smell the sweet 2stroke exhaust in the air, or home depot lumber yard fresh cut wood, with black licorice and caramel (but that flavor in the old fashioned already haha) it's extremely flavorful, they all have those flavors in there but different concentration of each, the taste lingers for a easy 20 minutes, think of a super piney/gassy OG that's just totally perfect, oh and the high is a heavy heavy warm blanket and a shot of heroin, very relaxing and good feeling, the most potent i've grown by far, i've never been so happy about a strain, *skunk_va released his secret sauce!!*
> 
> guerilla fume #1
> View attachment 5176221View attachment 5176222
> ...


Bro,


H0LLYW00D said:


> i posted a pheno hunt where i grew 5 female guerilla fume's on overgrow, but i posted those on here too, anyways here's some pictures the pre-cure smoke report is pretty much this, best weed i've ever grown, my mind is BLOWN it's so good, they are all very vigorous and uniform, high yield, the taste varies from drinking the perfectly sweet, top shelf rye old fashioned, by a campfire, in a pine tree and cedar forest after rain, and someone's using a chainsaw down the way and you can smell the sweet 2stroke exhaust in the air, or home depot lumber yard fresh cut wood, with black licorice and caramel (but that flavor in the old fashioned already haha) it's extremely flavorful, they all have those flavors in there but different concentration of each, the taste lingers for a easy 20 minutes, think of a super piney/gassy OG that's just totally perfect, oh and the high is a heavy heavy warm blanket and a shot of heroin, very relaxing and good feeling, the most potent i've grown by far, i've never been so happy about a strain, *skunk_va released his secret sauce!!*
> 
> guerilla fume #1
> View attachment 5176221View attachment 5176222
> ...


Love the look of those buds, so old skool.


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 7, 2022)

Whooot! Took down the Hunza today, Day 63 flower, 73 from 12/12. Smells have changed dramatically and are actually kind of sweet, skunky ( surprising but pleasant)I’m pretty bad at describing smells and tastes. Smoke report coming up when they go into meh jars.


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hollywood, there is no OG in the fume at all. I guess you never smoked some real OG to make this claim. Even the Chem Fuego i got didn’t have any hint of the kush that is claimed to be crossed with.Anyways, if you like spruce beer than go with skunk va strains. If not, move on to other seedbanks


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 8, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> Hollywood, there is no OG in the fume at all. I guess you never smoked some real OG to make this claim. Even the Chem Fuego i got didn’t have any hint of the kush that is claimed to be crossed with.Anyways, if you like spruce beer than go with skunk va strains. If not, move on to other seedbanks


Skunk VA describing guerilla fume:

"The mother in this cross is the Silver Chem. She’s a bulky Chemdog 91 and Silverback OG Kush cross (Silverback OG x reversed Chemdog 91). Produces heavy thick buds that range from gassy to scorched earth."


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 9, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> I guess you never smoked some real OG to make this claim.


I live in hollywood bro, all we have is og, and yeah it does taste like spruce beer, couple phenos at least, it's amazing


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 9, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> I live in hollywood bro, all we have is og, and yeah it does taste like spruce beer, couple phenos at least, it's amazing


We have some in the 818 as well .


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 9, 2022)

Diesel therapy and Sunshine biscuits
Chemmy lemon sticky goodness
Lucky dog seeds yeah man


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Aug 12, 2022)

My bad, i knew it was silverback but didn’t notice the OG. Anyways im from Montreal Canada and the OG we’ve always had here is close to the purple kush but far from other OGs I’ve had from seeds. I just did 707 seedbanks OG kush, 707 kush and his firedawg. All were VERY far from our OG...unfortunately. Wish i could get my hands back on that Purple Kush But it went commercial and everyone ditched it. I recently tried JOTIs purple kush and it was a real joke. Tasted like sherbet


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Aug 12, 2022)

Oh and tried DNAs holy grail. These guys are a real joke too. They laughing all the way to the bank with their strains they claim to be the best. Sure maybe all these seedbanks including archive had good phenoes on their first batch of seeds but now they are nowhere near what they are supposed to be. Such a shame the industry now a days, especially with their feminised crap. Neways I’m done ranting.
Peace


----------



## Waterboy420 (Aug 12, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> Hollywood, there is no OG in the fume at all. I guess you never smoked some real OG to make this claim. Even the Chem Fuego i got didn’t have any hint of the kush that is claimed to be crossed with.Anyways, if you like spruce beer than go with skunk va strains. If not, move on to other seedbanks


My chem fuego was really nice some good Headband phenos with lots of diesel and a few short ones. All phenos are really potent and tasty. No herms.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 12, 2022)

Waterboy420 said:


> My chem fuego was really nice some good Headband phenos with lots of diesel and a few short ones. All phenos are really potent and tasty. No herms.


I’m going to pop some Chem Fuego this weekend. I’ll be able to compare it to my cut of Fumè


----------



## CWF (Aug 13, 2022)

Soaked 3/13 Guerilla Fume’ yesterday, and got tails overnight. The 3 went into solo cups of pro-mix today. The seeds were very uniform and nice, but I picked the 3 smallest. Hope is for 1-2 girls to clone and test.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 13, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> I need something very potent that can hang with my Skywalker og, gmo, gdp. I'm possibly gonna replace sugar punch and kosher kush. I need the best indica dominant strain lucky dog has to replace kosher kush and their top sativa dominant to replace sugar punch. Thought very hard about getting super lemon haze to replace SP.


Replace the sugar punch with the Silver Fields... There's some face melting rocket fuel in those, trust me.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 16, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> Anyways im from Montreal Canada


me to bro, look at my avatar haha, i could either be from france or quebec. but yeah dude i've got some very gassy phenos in the guerilla fume, it has that same gas flavor as ogs, those phenos, they're fucking gassy as hell, but it's got spruce beer in some other phenos, and you get that in some ogs too, in my opinion the best ones, i got one with a barbasol tip to it too


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Aug 17, 2022)

I kept 1 chem fuego as my friends seemed to like it but too bad for those guérilla fume cause they had monster buds. Oh and I gotta give it to Lucky Dog, their strains are very stable, had no hermies compared to stupid holy grail and all of BOGs, JOTIs gear.


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 19, 2022)

Smoke Report on the Hunza Valley 91. As I’ve stated before I’m crappy about describing smells and rarely get the same tastes other people describe( maybe from years of cigarette smoking and cocaine I dunno ). However the smells are definitely to the sweet side which sure changed a lot from when in bloom. The buzz though man, this is amazing weed easily in the top 3 plants I’ve ever cultivated. Checks all the boxes in the buzz, little head, lots of body, very long lasting. I love it, been going back it over everything else. Even with no cure it’s amazing, when this stuff cures up it’s gonna be straight fire. Amazing pot, freaking well done @luckydogseeds. I highly highly recommend this for people who enjoy that old school stone. Amazing


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 20, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Checks all the boxes in the buzz, little head, lots of body, very long lasting. I love it, been going back it over everything else. Even with no cure it’s amazing


exact same over here, i'm ready to try more lucky dog crosses but for now i'm regrowing my 3 best guerilla fume's, the 3 4 and 5, i'm plowing thru my jars, and the other strains, those jars are left to collect dust, except a forbidden fruit s1 from CSI i'm regrowing also


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 20, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> exact same over here, i'm ready to try more lucky dog crosses but for now i'm regrowing my 3 best guerilla fume's, the 3 4 and 5, i'm plowing thru my jars, and the other strains, those jars are left to collect dust, except a forbidden fruit s1 from CSI i'm regrowing also


For real man. I try not to overhype stuff even though I may be really excited for it cuz of the subjective nature of things but honestly it’s just that good. Thankfully!


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 24, 2022)

So tried Sunshine biscuits after 7 days in jars.
Taste is a piney chemmy flavour drawing in and a cherry lip smacking hit on the back end, really nice .
This one has a really smack you in the face hit ,I smoked it in vape and also rolled 2 joints and know I slept really good after having a go at it.
Probably grab another pack of it ,sure there is so gems hidden in this strain


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 24, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> too bad for those guérilla fume cause they had monster buds.


too bad what? all i keep saying is how great they are and they're all keepers and killer



kaneboy said:


> Taste is a piney chemmy flavour drawing in and a cherry lip smacking hit on the back end, really nice .


see @1littlesoldier1 this shit is absolute fire


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 24, 2022)

Diesel therapy smoke report.So grew diesel therapy and Sunshine biscuits this time also dogpatch but turned male .
Diesel therapy would have to be the nicest tasting chemdog I've had up to this point ,really chemmy lemon hit with a twist of sour ,it's really unique tasting ,it's one of those strains you can't get enough of ,the sour taste when lick your lips after a toke ,and it's only been in jars for 7 days .
Took a.cutting of this one ,be interesting to see if there is a sour pheno ,got 2 chembrand sprouted so time will tell i guess ,grab this one if you get a chance


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Aug 31, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> too bad what? all i keep saying is how great they are and they're all keepers and killer
> 
> 
> see @1littlesoldier1 this shit is absolute fire


It’s fire if you like anything piney like spruce beer, gin or smoking just straight pinetrees


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 2, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> It’s fire if you like anything piney like spruce beer, gin or smoking just straight pinetrees


Well after a little cure the Hunza Valley doesn’t smell like any of that, not that pine is a bad smell for me as I actually like that. The plant I selected actually smells sweet on the front end and little gassy/chem on the back, it’s amazing. I have 13 selections from the traditional market testing atm and let me just say I go back to these Hunza time after time. The high is just so much more complete and lasting. I’m so proud to have the opportunity to cultivate this plant and it’s taking the prime spot in my grow. My 2 cents.


----------



## SimpleBox (Sep 2, 2022)

Headie Gardens taking pre orders for next Diesel Therapy release on his discord.
release is in about 2 weeks. $100 per plus ship is the price currently.


----------



## CWF (Sep 2, 2022)

CWF said:


> Soaked 3/13 Guerilla Fume’ yesterday, and got tails overnight. The 3 went into solo cups of pro-mix today. The seeds were very uniform and nice, but I picked the 3 smallest. Hope is for 1-2 girls to clone and test.


Got Farmer Freeman results today 2 F, 1 M. Cool. Male is banished to the back yard for possible future pollen-chucks. These are very vigorous young shrubs at 20 days from seed; just made first grooming pinches. LST to first screen - clone - then flip - is the plan.


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Well after a little cure the Hunza Valley doesn’t smell like any of that, not that pine is a bad smell for me as I actually like that. The plant I selected actually smells sweet on the front end and little gassy/chem on the back, it’s amazing. I have 13 selections from the traditional market testing atm and let me just say I go back to these Hunza time after time. The high is just so much more complete and lasting. I’m so proud to have the opportunity to cultivate this plant and it’s taking the prime spot in my grow. My 2 cents.


None of my lucky dog phenoes had a pine smell, they all had a nice gassy like smell. It was the taste that was straight pine on 80% of them. I agree with the high, it’s pretty powerful


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Sep 3, 2022)

Guerilla Fume between the 6 and 8 week mark. Been running this one and her sister for a while now, both are stunners and amazing smoke. The jars I can never stop reaching for.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 4, 2022)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> The jars I can never stop reaching for.


oh yeah i only reach for the fume jars too, out of 8ish strains and 35ish jars, all the fume jars are better than the next best strain, to me its perfect flavor, perfect high, perfect yield, perfect nugs, perfect smell

i'm making f2s with 3 phenos and one male, just to have, also imma dust a forbidden fruit s1 and a old soul clone from bodhi with that male, just to see


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Sep 4, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> oh yeah i only reach for the fume jars too, out of 8ish strains and 35ish jars, all the fume jars are better than the next best strain, to me its perfect flavor, perfect high, perfect yield, perfect nugs, perfect smell
> 
> i'm making f2s with 3 phenos and one male, just to have, also imma dust a forbidden fruit s1 and a old soul clone from bodhi with that male, just to see


Agreed, definitely checks all those boxes and more! 

Nice! I didn’t bother keeping any pollen from my first pack. Only got 2 females out of the pack of 13 but loved the 2 females so much I scooped another 2 packs to dip into later. Will hopefully find a nice male in those.


----------



## Desert Dan (Sep 5, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> Headie Gardens taking pre orders for next Diesel Therapy release on his discord.
> release is in about 2 weeks. $100 per plus ship is the price currently.


Could you dm me there discord info?

-DD


----------



## Carpet Surfer 80 (Sep 6, 2022)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Hunza Valley going into flower. 9 of 12 seeds were female, off to a good start.
> 
> View attachment 5101947


Looks Great. I growing Guerilla Fume right now. I popped 3 seeds of the Guerilla Fume and got (2) Females and (1) Male and I kept the stinky Female as a Mother Plant. I just ordered a Pack of Chemnesia yesterday too. I'll be popped a few of them probably within a Month to find the 1st Mother Plant of that Strain. I'm going to pop a few more of the Guerilla Fume too to find more Moms.


----------



## Qube (Sep 6, 2022)

I just popped a full pack of Gorilla Fume along with a dozen other seeds from Bodhi and only got 4 Fume and 2 of the others to sprout. 

Turned out to be bad luck on my part as the seedling mat controller wasn't working and the mat stayed on the whole time and cooked them. Several more of them popped but never reached the surface. I cracked open the peat pods and some of them were growing in a circle like they didn't know which way was up.

Hopefully I get something good from one of the 4 that made it.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 8, 2022)

guerilla fume there's a crazy yellow/neon green color inside the buds, you can kinda see it in the last two pictures


----------



## psy420 (Sep 9, 2022)

Which of the Luck Dog strains are known to wash well? I've got my eye on Chem Flyer, and want to know that it washes before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Sep 9, 2022)

psy420 said:


> Which of the Luck Dog strains are known to wash well? I've got my eye on Chem Flyer, and want to know that it washes before pulling the trigger.


Ran chem flyer, it was amazing flower. Had large bulbous, super greasy heads. Didn’t wash it personally but some info for ya.


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Sep 10, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> oh yeah i only reach for the fume jars too, out of 8ish strains and 35ish jars, all the fume jars are better than the next best strain, to me its perfect flavor, perfect high, perfect yield, perfect nugs, perfect smell
> 
> i'm making f2s with 3 phenos and one male, just to have, also imma dust a forbidden fruit s1 and a old soul clone from bodhi with that male, just to see


Its lacking in the trichome department though and a little stretchy


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Sep 10, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> Its lacking in the trichome department though and a little stretchy


If frosty buds are your bench mark for quality, may I suggest Instagram? 

All jokes aside though, I’ve grown a few offerings from Lucky Dog and the one thing I can say about them is they hardly stretch at all.

Also, for whatever reason I find pics never come close to doing justice to chem genetics. 

Even though I differentiate between my 2 fume phenos as the “tall” and “short”, I find neither to be what I would call stretchy, but that’s just my personal experience.

Got any pics? Would love to see how yours turned out.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 10, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> Its lacking in the trichome department though and a little stretchy


yeah proving that trichomes don't mean shit

also you said you kept one, so i'm sure it doesn't lack in what's important

but i agree, no frost!


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Sep 10, 2022)

I mean, it’s not the worst trichome coverage I’ve ever seen. Took today


----------



## psy420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> Ran chem flyer, it was amazing flower. Had large bulbous, super greasy heads. Didn’t wash it personally but some info for ya.


Good info, thanks! 

Anyone know if a Lucky Dog line has sandy trichomes that are good for making bubble hash.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 11, 2022)

In my experience popping seeds, i've


psy420 said:


> Good info, thanks!
> 
> Anyone know if a Lucky Dog line has sandy trichomes that are good for making bubble hash.


Bodhi's 88g13hp (hp stands for hashplant lol) crosses are sandy as hell, and good lucky dog made this and i'm tempted: Old Yogo (88G13/HP x Chemdog 91) x Chemdog 91 Bx3


----------



## psy420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Goji OG is also a known good washer and was used to make Goji Dog.


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> If frosty buds are your bench mark for quality, may I suggest Instagram?
> 
> All jokes aside though, I’ve grown a few offerings from Lucky Dog and the one thing I can say about them is they hardly stretch at all.
> 
> ...


I never mentioned anything about benchmarks. All i said was its lacking trichomes cause most of us like to make hash with the trim. And look at the pictures here from my CF (chem fuego) the plant stretching way too much and im only 12 days in flo.
Left plant is an indica leaning OG kush. Clearly you can tell the CF has too much space between nodes and the OG has not enough. Took a picture of my breath strains to show you what kind of node spacing i am looking for which is somewhere between the og and cf


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Here r the pics


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Sep 24, 2022)

Guerilla Fume, lower sample nug.


----------



## CWF (Sep 25, 2022)

Dang ol' veg I gotta say, man the ol' waitin' fer clones to root, can't flip 'till they do dang it, stinkin' already, gotta put on the filter 4 weeks early, dang ol' Guerilla Fume' living up to it's name, but this is the stinkiest 1 from my 13 pack at 5 weeks from seed jeez it can haz STANK!. Hmm, not a common trait? I had to pick one and give away the others, so I went with my nose. Root and scoot. Dang ol' tumbleweed has the vigor and I need to flip yesterday. If she gets a whiff the shit is going to hit my fan. LOL As soon as her mom leaves I'll get a pic.


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 25, 2022)

CWF said:


> Dang ol' veg I gotta say, man the ol' waitin' fer clones to root, can't flip 'till they do dang it, stinkin' already, gotta put on the filter 4 weeks early, dang ol' Guerilla Fume' living up to it's name, but this is the stinkiest 1 from my 13 pack at 5 weeks from seed jeez it can haz STANK!. Hmm, not a common trait? I had to pick one and give away the others, so I went with my nose. Root and scoot. Dang ol' tumbleweed has the vigor and I need to flip yesterday. If she gets a whiff the shit is going to hit my fan. LOL As soon as her mom leaves I'll get a pic.


I read this in boomhauers accent


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Sep 25, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> I read this in boomhauers accent


Hahaha, glad I’m not the only one.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 25, 2022)

CWF said:


> this is the stinkiest 1 from my 13 pack at 5 weeks from seed jeez it can haz STANK!. Hmm, not a common trait?


hopefully it's a male you can make more seeds with! i have a jar of Fumé that reeks, 3 months in the jar, lost a little flavor maybe, but got skunky as all hell, like skuuunnkkyyy you can't taste it in the smoke really, but the aftertaste has tons of skunk, very nice, it might be the least potent fumé so that's cool you can actually enjoy smoking a little more to get blasted


----------



## howchill (Sep 28, 2022)

Desert Dan said:


> Could you dm me there discord info?
> 
> -DD


Same ! I’d love their discord info


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 28, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> I’m going to pop some Chem Fuego this weekend. I’ll be able to compare it to my cut of Fumè


How are those coming along? I'd like some diesel jars in my cabinet, saw another member recommend LD and looked through their catalog. Really like the sounds of that cross. 


Waterboy420 said:


> My chem fuego was really nice some good Headband phenos with lots of diesel and a few short ones. All phenos are really potent and tasty. No herms.


Great to hear


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 29, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> How are those coming along? I'd like some diesel jars in my cabinet, saw another member recommend LD and looked through their catalog. Really like the sounds of that cross.
> 
> Great to hear


Still in veg until they’re sexually mature, which should be very soon


----------



## Smokin BBQ 406 (Sep 29, 2022)

First time grower and was lucky enough to purchase some Schism from Lucky Dog Seeds for my first outdoor grow (In a zone that is a short grow season..rookie mistake). They popped so fast and produced a hardy seedlings. Keep them under a basic light for a short period and throw them out to the elements. Not sure I have enough time to keep outside due to future frost. Either way, growing Skunk VA’s seeds has been a blast!


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 29, 2022)

Smokin BBQ 406 said:


> First time grower and was lucky enough to purchase some Schism from Lucky Dog Seeds for my first outdoor grow (In a zone that is a short grow season..rookie mistake). They popped so fast and produced a hardy seedlings. Keep them under a basic light for a short period and throw them out to the elements. Not sure I have enough time to keep outside due to future frost. Either way, growing Skunk VA’s seeds has been a blast!
> View attachment 5205284View attachment 5205285View attachment 5205286View attachment 5205287


nice grow dawg!!


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Oct 12, 2022)

The Mantis said:


> How could a male cannabis plant germinate, veg, flower, and pollinate his mother in the wild? Sounds impossible to me. The mom plant would die off way before flowering a 2nd time. And I don't think plants reveg in the wild.
> 
> Siblings would be f2s. Not bxing.


The inbreeding does happen naturally with siblings, though.


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2022)

HitSolution#9 said:


> The inbreeding does happen naturally with siblings, though.


dude youre necroing a ton of threads


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 13, 2022)

The Mantis said:


> I'm just not a fan of the theory of it. I understand plants are different than animals, but it's just so unnatural. Nowhere in nature does a son copulate with his mother. Or grandson with his grandma, etc. It's just kind of weird and I can't imagine it's good for the gene pool.
> 
> But I'm willing to check it out to see how it works with plants. In my very limited experience of bx'es, they have all been weak compared to regular sex plants on average. I get that in the plant world, the point of the bx is to lock in certain traits, but in my very limited opinion, I think there are better ways and bx-ing might be a sort of short cut for that end.


I'm betting it happens commonly in nature.


----------



## BurningMan420 (Oct 30, 2022)

Double Krush day 58 of Flowering.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 30, 2022)

BurningMan420 said:


> Double Krush day 58 of Flowering.


Looking nice! I have a pack of these. How's this one turning out? Smells?


----------



## BurningMan420 (Oct 30, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> Looking nice! I have a pack of these. How's this one turning out? Smells?


This is the second time I've ran this selection. It's got a heavy stone to it, hits right in the forehead then all through the body. Some of the strongest smoke I've had the pleasure to have. Taste is quite complex. Has an earthy, skunky, OG Kush gas and fuel, with a hint of creamieness flavor. Really loving the Double Krush. Can't wait to search threw some more Luck Dog.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Oct 30, 2022)

BurningMan420 said:


> This is the second time I've ran this selection. It's got a heavy stone to it, hits right in the forehead then all through the body. Some of the strongest smoke I've had the pleasure to have. Taste is quite complex. Has an earthy, skunky, OG Kush gas and fuel, with a hint of creamieness flavor. Really loving the Double Krush. Can't wait to search threw some more Luck Dog.


Sounds excellent man, thanks! 

I'm still trying to decide what to run next. Double Krush is on the short list.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 30, 2022)

Chem Fuego

pretty much every node. I plucked and will monitor


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hunza Valley on 56 12/12, a couple more weeks to go.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 6, 2022)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Hunza Valley


that's the one pack i really wana get, the smoke sounds awesome and oniony


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 6, 2022)

guerilla fume, two phenos but i kept 4/5 females in a 45 female hunt of different strains, this is the best weed


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Nov 21, 2022)

sunni said:


> dude youre necroing a ton of threads


Sorry about that. New to this.


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Dec 3, 2022)

Guerilla Fume - Took to 84 days this time.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Dec 8, 2022)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> Guerilla Fume - Took to 84 days this time.View attachment 5233560View attachment 5233561


nice, hows the smoke at 84 days?


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Dec 16, 2022)

Anyone interested in Diesel Therapy. I see Headies has in stock.





Diesel Therapy ECSD X Chemdog 91 Bx3 – Headie Gardens







headiegardens.com


----------



## LGND (Dec 19, 2022)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Anyone interested in Diesel Therapy. I see Headies has in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I grabbed two packs of Hunza Valley 91. Been dying to try this cross for a long time. All the packs were at $125 each instead of $160 which was nice.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Dec 24, 2022)

anyone ever try catahoula or road d.o.g.?


----------



## Jamaican_Dreams (Dec 29, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> nice, hows the smoke at 84 days?


Hey man, sorry for the delayed response got crazy sick leading to Christmas. Had COVID and that rolled into something else that ways 1000x worse. That said my favourite has been at 74 days so far. Found the flavour wasn’t quite there after 84 and the effect wasn’t that significant of a difference to justify the extra run time.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Dec 30, 2022)

Jamaican_Dreams said:


> Had COVID and that rolled into something else that ways 1000x worse.


dude i almost died too haha, hell yeah thanks for the reply good to know


----------

